# Member Photos *YOU CAN POST AND CHAT ABOUT YOUR PICS HERE*



## Trope

I'm sure you've seen these on other forums so you know how it works. I'm also certain that you're all great looking so post pictures of yourself so we can see what you look like. Put a face to that name of yours. All the cool kids are doing it. Even me.

Keep the commentary positive and chatter to a relative minimum.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Thyself


----------



## snail

I like your hair, Surreal Breakfast, and musicians are hawt!


----------



## Ikari T




----------



## NephilimAzrael

Nice shirt. Let's see the room. :crying:


----------



## Happy

Nice pics guys. I will post my pic tomorrow when I get my web cam. Ikari T that portrait behind you looks like that kid from "The Grudge." ahah.


----------



## Ikari T

NephilimAzrael said:


> Nice shirt. Let's see the room. :crying:


you bastard. I know you know my room is messy as hell. :tongue:


----------



## Mystic Jenn

Perhaps you recognize my picture if you are in any of the NF Myspace groups. :wink:


----------



## cryptonia

lkari T said:


> you bastard. I know you know my room is messy as hell.


lol, what INTPs isn't? As soon as I move into a new place, stuff starts piling up (even as I speak, there's a pile of papers, radius about 3' and 5" high, of all the notes and homeworks, tests and quizzes I've collected from this half-semester). Don't think I don't see The Elements poster in the background, either! :tongue:


man Jenn, something about your eyes made me shiver! I could have easily mistaken them for a wolf's of some kind... mystic is quite a good description.


----------



## psyche's release

i think imissed yours, trope, NA and snail.


----------



## psyche's release




----------



## psyche's release

my second attempt to post missed.

i don't usually have problems with images.

(3)

img359.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cap0006bwmz9.jpg


----------



## Happy

Just tried it psyche. It works fine for me. What you can do is highlight the image and just press copy and paste.


----------



## psyche's release

that was #2. but there it is! <g>

oh - and lance is added to my list. heh.


----------



## Trope

cryptonia said:


> lol, what INTPs isn't? As soon as I move into a new place, stuff starts piling up (even as I speak, there's a pile of papers, radius about 3' and 5" high, of all the notes and homeworks, tests and quizzes I've collected from this half-semester). Don't think I don't see The Elements poster in the background, either! :tongue:


Yeah, I'm not even comfortable in a room that isn't messy. It just doesn't feel lived in. Too sterile and orderly. 

The first thing I noticed was the periodic table too.



psyche's release said:


> i think imissed yours, trope, NA and snail.


You must not have been looking hard enough. It's right here.










It was accidentally snapped on a webcam, which just so happens to be about the only way I'll consent to having my picture taken.


----------



## jeni_fini

I'm the witch. I used to have long hair, so this picture is probably the most recent I have since it was at a friends Halloween Party.


----------



## psyche's release

Trope said:


> Yeah, I'm not even comfortable in a room that isn't messy. It just doesn't feel lived in. Too sterile and orderly.
> 
> The first thing I noticed was the periodic table too.
> 
> 
> 
> You must not have been looking hard enough. It's right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was accidentally snapped on a webcam, which just so happens to be about the only way I'll consent to having my picture taken.


ah yes.

slipperhat.

<giggles>


----------



## psyche's release

ah, yes - i missed cryptonia, creeping round the paperwork.


----------



## Trope

psyche's release said:


> ah yes.
> 
> slipperhat.
> 
> <giggles>


Is that an Urahara reference?


----------



## Trope

I recognize that look a little too well.


----------



## Mystic Jenn

cryptonia said:


> man Jenn, something about your eyes made me shiver! I could have easily mistaken them for a wolf's of some kind... mystic is quite a good description.


Aw, thanks. :blushed:


----------



## Mystic Jenn

Love seeing your faces. Great thread. Can't wait to see the rest of you guys. :happy:


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Trope said:


> I recognize that look a little too well.


Which look is that?:dry:


----------



## Happy

I think the "look" that he meant is the "Rock" from the wrestling sport. She does that eyebrow thing. hehe X.x


----------



## Trope

NephilimAzrael said:


> Which look is that?:dry:


A mixture of boredom and a latent urge to kill. 

Don't worry, I probably meant it as a compliment.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Fairly accurate assessment, although I was unaware of Death Note at the time, I'm certain I would easily entertain having a Note then.


----------



## Ogion

Well ok, i usually am reluctant about this exhibitionism, but i just recently posted a photo of mine in my other forum (INTPforum), so i might as well here 

They are passport photos, pretty much the only photos i have from myself. (Other people will have some too, but i only have these)
From over there:
"Because they are only portraits, something about my stature:
Height: 192 cm
Weight: 130 kg (Well, i should add, that this is more because of a strong stature and thick bones than of pure fat, although there is of that as well. I think i would weigh about 100/110 kg if i lost my fat through training)
My shoes have, according to US-measurement, size 15, and when i stretch my hand as much as possible, i have 25 cm between the tip of my thumb to the tip of my little finger...

In the photos you can see how much it changes how i wear my hair (The bigger photo was made from a professional photograph, the other one in one of these photo booths. In the latter one i am a few years younger)"

Ogion


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Let me just write down your name and... Enjoy the next 34 seconds.


----------



## Ogion

Hm? Some "I know what you did last summer" to "I know how you look in rl"?

Ogion


----------



## T-Guy

I'm computer illiterate, so I couldn't figure out how to up load a picture in my post. I do have a picture of myself in my profile picture. I'm the one in right.


----------



## Trope

T-Guy said:


> I'm computer illiterate, so I couldn't figure out how to up load a picture in my post. I do have a picture of myself in my profile picture. I'm the one in right.


There are a couple of ways to do this. 

Either you can directly link to an image uploaded elsewhere using [ img] tags, which is done for you if you click the little button that looks like a mountain view with a yellow background, or you can attach files (like Ogion) by clicking on the paperclip icon. Both are above the text box on the reply screen.


----------



## T-Guy

Ok...let's try this


----------



## T-Guy

Is it normal if I can't see the picture?


----------



## Trope

The problem is that you have to be logged in to facebook to view the image.

Just try attaching it instead.


----------



## T-Guy

Yes, I did it. Thanks Trope


----------



## Trope

No problem.


----------



## snail




----------



## Happy

Image Deleted


----------



## Ogion

Hm, somehow i expected differently  (Probably some connotation of 'Lance')

But you know, the only thing annyoing/irritating me as hell is your avatar. Something about the eyobrows movement... :laughing:

Ogion


----------



## addle1618

http://a936.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/110/l_26f7817710f9e02d6ad0e2f6c3fd02a7.jpg
on right


----------



## Happy

I could say the same for you Ogion. I thought you were a girl because of your avatar but I saw your gender. 

People actually think I am white. They don't expect a half filipino and half Spaniard to be capable of making a site like this. hehe. Anyways, I am still typing my report an I was just on break. I will talk to you guys again later. 

-Lance


----------



## Happy

Haha. Addle. I love your t-shirt.  Is that your girlfriend beside you?


----------



## NephilimAzrael

:laughing: laughing leprechaun..


----------



## Mystic Jenn

LOL! I know! I know our gender is posted, but I did think most of they guys were girls because of their avatar pictures.

Snail, you have a very natural, classic beauty. The pic looks just like your image from your art work.


----------



## addle1618

Lol lance for some reason you look how I imagined you lol! No, that is my friend, ENFP.


----------



## Mystic Jenn

Lance said:


> I think the "look" that he meant is the "Rock" from the wrestling sport. She does that eyebrow thing. hehe X.x


LOL! I just realized who you were referring to. That is my, "There's something rotten in Denmark" look. LMAO! Actually, I was in my backyard and the sun was in my face.


----------



## Happy

daylightsun said:


>


Hey daylightsun, your pic is not showing..:frustrating:



Mystic Jenn said:


> LOL! I just realized who you were referring to. That is my, "There's something rotten in Denmark" look. LMAO! Actually, I was in my backyard and the sun was in my face.


Don't stay out of the sun too long, you might get skin cancer.


----------



## Mystic Jenn

No worries. Although, I am an avid gardener. Another INFJ trait. :happy:


----------



## addle1618

Mystic Jenn said:


> No worries. Although, I am an avid gardener. Another INFJ trait. :happy:


I like to sit in trees :laughing:......:frustrating: lol.


----------



## Mystic Jenn

Me, too. :happy:


----------



## Crazysah

jeni_fini said:


> I'm the witch. I used to have long hair, so this picture is probably the most recent I have since it was at a friends Halloween Party.


Nice photo there!



snail said:


>


Really nice looking.

Also... good photo to all the guys!


----------



## Trope

Lance said:


> Hey daylightsun, your pic is not showing..:frustrating:


What, this one?


----------



## Crazysah

Wow. That is a nice photo there Trope! Where are you from?


----------



## Trope

Crazysah said:


> Wow. That is a nice photo there Trope! Where are you from?


It isn't a picture of me. That's daylightsun.


----------



## psyche's release

Trope said:


> Is that an Urahara reference?


is. <nods>


----------



## Crazysah

Trope said:


> It isn't a picture of me. That's daylightsun.


Ahh... I did not notice that.


----------



## Happy

I like how you took your photo snail. Looks like a painting.:happy:

Ya trope, I can see it now. I was using the school computers yesterday so I couldn't see any pics.


----------



## Trope

Lance said:


> I like how you took your photo snail. Looks like a painting.:happy:
> 
> Ya trope, I can see it now. I was using the school computers yesterday so I couldn't see any pics.


No, I dug out her image tag and got it working after I quoted her. Her post up there is still blank.


----------



## Happy

Ah ok. I thought it was the school computer. :crazy:


----------



## Aurora Fire

Mystic Jenn said:


> Perhaps you recognize my picture if you are in any of the NF Myspace groups. :wink:


You're very beautiful Jenn! :happy:


----------



## Happy

Aurora Fire said:


> You're very beautiful Jenn! :happy:


I'm more beautiful.:wink:ahaha


----------



## DayLightSun

Trope said:


> No, I dug out her image tag and got it working after I quoted her. Her post up there is still blank.


Hey trope thanks!! How did you do that? so that I can do it.


----------



## DayLightSun

*daylightsun pic*

Me with glasses on.


----------



## Happy

I dig girls with glasses. You look pretty.


----------



## Happy

nope daylightsun. You have to highlight the image and then press ctrl+c than proceed to press ctrl+v on the thread.


----------



## DayLightSun

daylightsun said:


> Me with glasses on.


As an android for Halloween.


----------



## DayLightSun

Here are a few more to show that it is I. rofl


----------



## DayLightSun

Lance said:


> nope daylightsun. You have to highlight the image and then press ctrl+c than proceed to press ctrl+v on the thread.


OMG I knew that!! My brain is not working I swar!!


----------



## cryptonia

haha I think glasses just make someone _look_ NT-y

...someone should really do some research and find out if there's any correlation...


----------



## NephilimAzrael

daylightsun said:


> Me with glasses on.


I'd debate your ass off.. :shocked:


----------



## Trope

daylightsun said:


> Hey trope thanks!! How did you do that? so that I can do it.


You linked to the page with the image instead of the image itself with the tag. The only reason I could get it working was because it was a usable link.

I'm also a fan of the glasses pic.


----------



## DayLightSun

cryptonia said:


> haha I think glasses just make someone _look_ NT-y
> 
> ...someone should really do some research and find out if there's any correlation...


Thank you. I do too. I got the glasses that frame on purpose because they do make me look like a thinker rofl.


----------



## DayLightSun

NephilimAzrael said:


> I'd debate your ass off.. :shocked:


I think your hot!


----------



## DayLightSun

Trope said:


> You linked to the page with the image instead of the image itself with the tag. The only reason I could get it working was because it was a usable link.
> 
> I'm also a fan of the glasses pic.[/quote]
> 
> Thank you trope.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

:blushed:

Yup.. Baby blues have that effect. :wink:


----------



## DayLightSun

NephilimAzrael said:


> :blushed:
> 
> Yup.. Baby blues have that effect. :wink:


lol
Let's see if this works:


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Tease me once, shame on me. Tease me twice, stain on you.


----------



## Trope

Get a room.


----------



## DayLightSun

NephilimAzrael said:


> Tease me once, shame on me. Tease me twice, stain on you.


God your mean.


----------



## DayLightSun

Trope said:


> Get a room.


This one is for you trope
View attachment 9


View attachment 10


----------



## DayLightSun

Trope said:


> Yeah, I'm not even comfortable in a room that isn't messy. It just doesn't feel lived in. Too sterile and orderly.
> 
> The first thing I noticed was the periodic table too.
> 
> 
> 
> You must not have been looking hard enough. It's right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was accidentally snapped on a webcam, which just so happens to be about the only way I'll consent to having my picture taken.[/QU]
> you are hot!


----------



## cryptonia

> Tease me once, shame on me. Tease me twice, stain on you.


I will say... for English as a second language, you're remarkably good with wordplay... even if you do call yourself fluent, I'm impressed.


----------



## Trope

daylightsun said:


> you are hot!


How about you and me get a drink later? 

Don't tell Neph. He'll want to break my legs.


----------



## DayLightSun

Trope said:


> daylightsun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you and me get a drink later?
> 
> Don't tell Neph. He'll want to break my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> haha!! I doubt Neph would even care.
Click to expand...


----------



## cryptonia

tough luck man...

I'm assuming, of course, that she means she doubts she'd get a drink with you... because no one would doubt that Neph would break your legs if she did.


----------



## Trope

cryptonia said:


> tough luck man...
> 
> I'm assuming, of course, that she means she doubts she'd get a drink with you... because no one would doubt that Neph would break your legs if she did.


Yeah, I was thinking something similar.


----------



## DayLightSun

cryptonia said:


> tough luck man...
> 
> I'm assuming, of course, that she means she doubts she'd get a drink with you... because no one would doubt that Neph would break your legs if she did.


What!!! Ok wait wasn't Neph mean to me !!! I'd break Neph's legs if he got close to trope!! 
Even if he broke me trope would be safe. 
And I would so take Trope for that drink!!
His uber hot and sweet.


----------



## Trope

Rawr.

There's something about tough women that's just too good to pass up. . . until they turn on me.


----------



## DayLightSun

Trope said:


> Rawr.
> 
> There's something about tough women that's just too good to pass up. . . until they turn on me.


I hear ya! I won't turn if you don't turn on me.


----------



## cryptonia

mean to you? *shrug* beats me. I stopped watching your shameless internet-flirting after the first thread. I'm probly just behind the times.


----------



## DayLightSun

cryptonia said:


> mean to you? *shrug* beats me. I stopped watching your shameless internet-flirting after the first thread. I'm probly just behind the times.


Yeah I tried flirting with him but all he wants to do is argue with me. :frustrating:


----------



## snail

Why doesn't anyone ever want to flirt with me? *pouts* :frustrating:


----------



## cryptonia

but you're dealing with an INTJ....... Flirting ---> arguing.


----------



## Trope

cryptonia said:


> but you're dealing with an INTJ....... Flirting ---> arguing.


All roads lead to Rome. For an INTJ, that's almost surely arguing.


----------



## snail

Really? I thought they were just being jerks when they did that? It's a sign of affection? I've been totally misinterpreting it.


----------



## DayLightSun

cryptonia said:


> but you're dealing with an INTJ....... Flirting ---> arguing.


Oh well. I really don't like arguing. 
My NF side is to strong. I like sweet and kind.


----------



## cryptonia

lol no... the two INTJs I know argue over stupid points with everybody for the fun of it (they don't know each other), like bantering. I used to too, back in middle school, but I grew tired of it. It's his way of joking... plus its a lot easier for them to keep a conversation going in argument, because they're good at it and it's a substitute for conversation... which they're not good at. At least that's my guess... most personality profiles say they're much less confident around people than they are everywhere else in life, and the two I know fit that quite well.

and hush, snail, you're too busy with that other guy to be flirted with. And I don't flirt. sowwy :sad:


----------



## snail

Yeah, I'm kind of preoccupied with my real life, but it would be nice to feel like I was desirable.


----------



## Mystic Jenn

cryptonia said:


> And I don't flirt. sowwy :sad:


Oh what a lie! :laughing:


----------



## cryptonia

*snuggl--hey wait, why are you running away?


----------



## Mystic Jenn

Aurora Fire said:


> You're very beautiful Jenn! :happy:


Thanks, Aurora. :laughing:


----------



## DayLightSun

Mystic Jenn said:


> Thanks, Aurora. :laughing:


you are beautiful!


----------



## Mystic Jenn

cryptonia said:


> *snuggl--hey wait, why are you running away?


:laughing: See!


----------



## cryptonia

Mystic Jenn said:


> Oh what a lie! :laughing:


lol you think that... but I'm dead serious. When I went to college as a freshman, this girl (who I didn't know at all) said "hey, you look tense!" and offered and gave me a back massage. I thought she was just being friendly, 'til one of my friends enlightened me... about 4 months later. I also went on 2 or 3 dates (I forget now how many) without knowing it.

Flirting just... isn't a part of me. At least not consciously. I don't give it, and it doesn't register when other people do.


----------



## Mystic Jenn

daylightsun said:


> you are beautiful!


Thanks, Chick! So are you! :wink: Your ENFJ was an idiot.


----------



## DayLightSun

Mystic Jenn said:


> Thanks, Chick! So are you! :wink: Your ENFJ was an idiot.


ENFJ are idiots! hence I like NTs now!


----------



## Mystic Jenn

cryptonia said:


> lol you think that... but I'm dead serious. When I went to college as a freshman, this girl (who I didn't know at all) said "hey, you look tense!" and offered and gave me a back massage. I thought she was just being friendly, 'til one of my friends enlightened me... about 4 months later. I also went on 2 or 3 dates (I forget now how many) without knowing it.
> 
> Flirting just... isn't a part of me. At least not consciously. I don't give it, and it doesn't register when other people do.



LMAO! Well you do it well online. :wink:


----------



## Mystic Jenn

daylightsun said:


> ENFJ are idiots! hence I like NTs now!


ROFLMAO!!! I think you found your ideal mates! LMAO!


----------



## DayLightSun

Mystic Jenn said:


> ROFLMAO!!! I think you found your ideal mates! LMAO!


I still miss an NF softness though! I don't know what I want any more!:crazy:


----------



## Mystic Jenn

Lance said:


> I'm more beautiful.:wink:ahaha


LMAO, that you are, Lance!


----------



## Mystic Jenn

daylightsun said:


> I still miss an NF softness though! I don't know what I want any more!:crazy:


I see your dilemma. Ha!


----------



## cryptonia

Iganokami's Guide to the INTP Mate.

good luck, and godspeed


----------



## Happy

cryptonia said:


> Iganokami's Guide to the INTP Mate.
> 
> good luck, and godspeed


Hey cryptonia. You should post this in the intp forum so I can sticky it.


----------



## DayLightSun

Gene Wilder ENTP? NT hotness his warm and sweet!!!


----------



## cryptonia

done, Lance


----------



## Mystic Jenn

cryptonia said:


> Iganokami's Guide to the INTP Mate.
> 
> good luck, and godspeed


Oh, it's your type we have the telepathic bond with...for some reason I thought it was the INTJ. I had a really psychic bond with an ENFJ. That was pretty cool.

An INFJ's view of relationship with INTPs and how to work with them..


----------



## snail

How well do INFJs bond with INFPs on a psychic level?


----------



## Mystic Jenn

snail said:


> How well do INFJs bond with INFPs on a psychic level?


Hmmm, don't know. I guess the closer we get to each other the better we will know. :happy:


----------



## snail

Awwwww! You're nice. I think I have liked every INFJ I've ever met, but you're rare in real life.


----------



## Mystic Jenn

Feels pretty lonely being misunderstood and called crazy. Most of the time it's all in fun, but I really don't feel like people get me a lot. Glad to meet you and the rest of the crew here. :happy:


----------



## cryptonia

tha's pretty much how I feel--to both of your posts


----------



## Ikari T

snail said:


> Why doesn't anyone ever want to flirt with me? *pouts* :frustrating:


Why don't you start by posting a picture of yourself?


----------



## snail

I think most IN__ types feel misunderstood. INFPs, INFJs, INTPs, and INTJs aren't exactly normal. It helps to think of them as rare and special instead of weird, although I don't mind either label as long as the attitude behind it is kind.


----------



## Mystic Jenn

Hey Cryptonia...where's your picture?


----------



## Mystic Jenn

snail said:


> I think most IN__ types feel misunderstood. INFPs, INFJs, INTPs, and INTJs aren't exactly normal. It helps to think of them as rare and special instead of weird, although I don't mind either label as long as the attitude behind it is kind.


Yeah, and the NF types feel pretty alienated as they are the big Feelers of the world. Like we're a race of human angels or something.


----------



## snail

Ikari T said:


> Why don't you start by posting a picture of yourself?


I did. I'll post it again.


----------



## cryptonia

I may not have one... and if I don't, there's no way for me to take one. I'll poke around on my computer, though... (with any luck, I won't find one... *shifty eyes*)


----------



## Mystic Jenn

You have very pretty eyes, Snail. They have that wistful look in them you see in the older oil paintings.


----------



## Mystic Jenn

cryptonia said:


> I may not have one... and if I don't, there's no way for me to take one. I'll poke around on my computer, though... (with any luck, I won't find one... *shifty eyes*)


Gee...you sound so optimistic. LOL! I wanna see your face! Don't be scur'd.


----------



## Ikari T

snail said:


> I did. I'll post it again.


hmm, that's not exactly a full picture. Is the picture edited to look like that quality?


----------



## snail

It was the best picture I had, and I cropped it because it was originally a nude that I had messed with in Photoshop. I was playing with the colors to get the soft look that I wanted so it would be classy and tasteful, but I didn't think it would be appropriate to share the original. That' why it's not a full picture.

...besides, I just like close-up photography better because it has a more intimate feel to it.


----------



## cryptonia

:laughing:

working on getting my picture on here... not sure how to do it. I'm still not used to linux and the copy/paste is very odd, and sometimes just doesn't work. Soon enough, tho.


----------



## snail

Yay! I look forward to seeing it. It makes people seem more real to me when I can see their facial expressions.


----------



## Ikari T

snail said:


> It was the best picture I had, and I cropped it because it was originally a nude that I had messed with in Photoshop. I was playing with the colors to get the soft look that I wanted so it would be classy and tasteful, but I didn't think it would be appropriate to share the original. That' why it's not a full picture.
> 
> ...besides, I just like close-up photography better because it has a more intimate feel to it.


er, take another one? I dunno, it's up to you I guess. Full picture has a higher flirt probability. roud:


----------



## snail

I think my personality comes through pretty well in that one. I don't want someone to like me because of my tits or something. Better to let them see the softness in the eyes, because it's authentic and has meaning to it.


----------



## cryptonia

bah... tits have _plenty_ of authenticity. I would recommend thinking--er... many more times than twice--before you start throwing those up on the internet, though


----------



## Ikari T

snail said:


> I think my personality comes through pretty well in that one. I don't want someone to like me because of my tits or something. Better to let them see the softness in the eyes, because it's authentic and has meaning to it.


how about some hair at least? I wasn't asking for the whole body, lol. Besides, who would care about the tit size? :crazy: Yeah, i'm pushing it. It's okay, lol. Sorry if I pressured you. =/


----------



## snail

Okay. Let me see if I have anything that shows my hair. I think all of the pictures I have are from back when I had my hair dyed purple.


----------



## cryptonia

is there any way to attach these without copy & paste?


----------



## snail




----------



## lunniey

this threads is really interesting.. there's lots of surprise.. :tongue:
and to be honest you guys all have a really good looking! 

btw, snail i've once think to dyed my hair in purple too - dark purple.. but i don't have any courage to do that :tongue:
anyway it looks good on you..:wink:


----------



## psyche's release

Mystic Jenn said:


> LOL! I know! I know our gender is posted, but* I did think most of they guys were girls because of their avatar pictures.*


heheheh.

<g>

i'll be back online shortly, btw.


----------



## Ogion

Woah guys. There i was one day without internet and you wrote 6 pages in this thread alone...
(And in the top right corner it said "498 Unread posts"...:laughing::crazy

You can look very different from photo to photo, snail.

Ogion


----------



## cryptonia

lol, we probably should have taken that to the chat room...


----------



## snail

Ogion said:


> Woah guys. There i was one day without internet and you wrote 6 pages in this thread alone...
> (And in the top right corner it said "498 Unread posts"...:laughing::crazy
> 
> You can look very different from photo to photo, snail.
> 
> Ogion


Yeah, but I told you which ones were of me being authentic and which ones were of me pretending to be all tough and bold, just to make it easier for you to attach accurate meanings to them.


----------



## Ogion

Yes, i got that snail  Just wanted to add that. (And if i'd started to make comments on beauty now i'd be using this one a lot: :blushed
:wink:

Ogion


----------



## Nightriser

Trope said:


> Yeah, I'm not even comfortable in a room that isn't messy. It just doesn't feel lived in. Too sterile and orderly.
> 
> The first thing I noticed was the periodic table too.
> 
> It was accidentally snapped on a webcam, which just so happens to be about the only way I'll consent to having my picture taken.


There's something I hate about having to look at the camera. I just feel like if I look at the camera, the picture becomes fake and posed, in my mind. 

Unfortunately, such pictures still exist because my dad's a photography nut. 

Messy room, check. Mostly books piled up. The "messiness" allows me to access the books more easily. It's just a step above "entropically correct" organization.


----------



## Trope

nightriser13 said:


> There's something I hate about having to look at the camera. I just feel like if I look at the camera, the picture becomes fake and posed, in my mind.
> 
> Unfortunately, such pictures still exist because my dad's a photography nut.


Teach him the joys of art photography and how to capture a moment instead of forcing one.



> Messy room, check. Mostly books piled up. The "messiness" allows me to access the books more easily. It's just a step above "entropically correct" organization.


That puts yours a step above my organization style. Good job.


----------



## Nightriser

Trope said:


> Teach him the joys of art photography and how to capture a moment instead of forcing one.


He does candid as well, he just sometimes insists that I look at the camera. 

And I'm honestly no better than he is at photography, so I have no pointers for him.


----------



## snail

"Entropically correct" organization? I like it. I hadn't heard it described that way. I am assuming that means that things end up wherever chaos dictates, and are "organized" according to where they are most often used, or were last used, or something equally practical for someone with a creative mind. It works well for me. My mess allows for a certain feeling of "flow." When things get so bad that the flow is reduced, I organize. Then I let entropy take its course until I have to adjust again. Somewhere in the middle of the cycle, everything is at peak usefulness. This method only causes problems when the expectations of other people (especially J types) cause it to be a source of embarrassment. When I plan to have Js over, I organize meticulously, even if it is slightly inauthentic. I just think of it as behaving in a considerate manner in order to force a perspective shift when I start feeling fake about it.


----------



## Trope

Simply lovely.


----------



## cryptonia

damn trope... you stole the best word for it.

stuck with seconds... I'd say you look like a sweet lady.


----------



## Mystic Jenn

TheHappyMinority said:


> My drunken dancing. Had to crop it to cut out other people who don't want to be on internet. Oh yeah, I'm feeling the music.


Beautiful girl you are, Happy.


----------



## TheHappyMinority

Aww shucks. Thanks guys.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Oh hai! I thought I'd drop by


----------



## TheHappyMinority

Welcome. Nice to have faces to names!


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Here I am: (It's the same pic I have on my profile, which many of you have already seen)









Crypotina, I too have enjoyed many hikes up nearby mountains. The ones in Lynchburg, VA. Blazing amazing. Oh, and yes, I pegged you for Asian as well....oops. (or at least with black hair)


----------



## Arekka

View attachment 36


Heh... I don't really like myself that much...


----------



## Spooky

Selvagem said:


> Oh hai! I thought I'd drop by


You look just like my best friend growing up.












JoeMetallic said:


> Here I am: (It's the same pic I have on my profile, which many of you have already seen)


This is a cool picture.


----------



## snail

Arekka said:


> View attachment 36
> 
> 
> Heh... I don't really like myself that much...


Why not? You seem sweet.


----------



## DayLightSun

NephilimAzrael said:


> To make an apt comparison:


Awe the kitty kinda looks like you...


----------



## εmptε

I love this shirt.


----------



## DayLightSun

prufrok said:


> Well, here I am. Sort of.


wow thats dark. i thought it was a black picture.


----------



## Nightriser

LiamWolf said:


> I love this shirt.


My ENTP friend has the exact one.


----------



## εmptε

prufrok said:


> Well, here I am. Sort of.


Is that picture taken by a webcam?


----------



## εmptε

nightriser13 said:


> My ENTP friend has the exact one.


My ISTP friend has that one too, I stole it from him, and then went out and got my own.


----------



## Nightwine

I put a more 'real' one up on Lance's stickied thread, but since this one is active and all, I'll throw up a goofy, ren-faire one too :tongue:


----------



## DayLightSun

SupaKawaii said:


> Or an Irish girl.


awe u r sweet.


----------



## DayLightSun

Nightwine said:


> I put a more 'real' one up on Lance's stickied thread, but since this one is active and all, I'll throw up a goofy, ren-faire one too :tongue:


Thats too cool I want to go to one of those!


----------



## prufrok

LiamWolf said:


> Is that picture taken by a webcam?


Yes indeed. Probably because of the "I" part of INFP, I don't find myself in too many photographic moments. I love photography, taking pictures of striking beauty. But I don't like taking pictures of myself, and for whatever reason I'm not in many situations in which people are taking pictures of me. So yeah, I thought it would be fun to take a webcam picture with the lights out.


----------



## prufrok

Nightwine said:


> I put a more 'real' one up on Lance's stickied thread, but since this one is active and all, I'll throw up a goofy, ren-faire one too :tongue:


Oh I love the Renaissance Festival! It's like stepping back in time. I've never actually dressed up for one, but I've always wanted to.


----------



## Nightriser

Nightwine said:


> I put a more 'real' one up on Lance's stickied thread, but since this one is active and all, I'll throw up a goofy, ren-faire one too :tongue:


That's a nice pic. I'd love to go to a ren-faire, too.


----------



## εmptε

prufrok said:


> Yes indeed. Probably because of the "I" part of INFP, I don't find myself in too many photographic moments. I love photography, taking pictures of striking beauty. But I don't like taking pictures of myself, and for whatever reason I'm not in many situations in which people are taking pictures of me. So yeah, I thought it would be fun to take a webcam picture with the lights out.


Ah, not what I mean. I take pictures with my webcam and phone, I was just wondering if I was correct in my assumption.


----------



## Nightwine

Since there are seems to be some interest in ren stuff, I'll take the chance to show off the outfit :blushed: It's from Moresca. Unfortunately their site is down at the moment, but I'm including the link in the hopes that it will go back up again soon. They're well known for having beautiful and quality faire-garb. The dress and bodice were gifts from some awesome friends.










Ren faires are pretty awesome for certain things. I certainly love all the shops lined up with intricate jewelry, dried herbs and incenses, handmade paper and ink and pens, beautiful leatherwork, displays of gorgeous swords, etc, all while dressing up fun and seeing others dressed up. But they're awfully expensive. The ones I've been to, there really isn't much included in the ticket price beyond being able to pass through the gates so that you can have the chance to spend even more money, heh.


----------



## Nightriser

Nightwine said:


> Since there are seems to be some interest in ren stuff, I'll take the chance to show off the outfit :blushed: It's from Moresca. Unfortunately their site is down at the moment, but I'm including the link in the hopes that it will go back up again soon. They're well known for having beautiful and quality faire-garb. The dress and bodice were gifts from some awesome friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ren faires are pretty awesome for certain things. I certainly love all the shops lined up with intricate jewelry, dried herbs and incenses, handmade paper and ink and pens, beautiful leatherwork, displays of gorgeous swords, etc, all while dressing up fun and seeing others dressed up. But they're awfully expensive. The ones I've been to, there really isn't much included in the ticket price beyond being able to pass through the gates so that you can have the chance to spend even more money, heh.


zomg! I must go, now! Real swords?


----------



## Nightwine

Yes! I imagine it falls under whatever local laws there are, but the ones I've been to have had real swords (though possibly just not sharpened, can't remember).


----------



## εmptε

I can order real swords online; Do they have riddles and puzzels?


----------



## Nightwine

LiamWolf said:


> I can order real swords online; Do they have riddles and puzzels?


Are you speaking of verbal/mental ones, or physical/spatial ones?


----------



## εmptε

Nightwine said:


> Are you speaking of verbal/mental ones, or physical/spatial ones?


I speak in general.


----------



## Nightwine

LiamWolf said:


> I speak in general.


Well, I'm not certain, but around the gaming areas, perhaps there are verbal riddles. Those aren't really my forte, so having not sought them out, I can't say for certain.

There were, I know, puzzle boxes, puzzle jewelry, and general puzzles in various forms in a handful of different shops.


----------



## DayLightSun

NephilimAzrael said:


> Yup, thats Irish!


Yeah I'm guilty of dating Irish guys....


----------



## NephilimAzrael

daylightsun said:


> Yeah I'm guilty of dating Irish guys....


We've got a wanderlust, sure it may not be far, but if there are exotic discoveries nearer to home, but with exponential wonder, then why not see the world - beginning where you are.. :wink:


----------



## Happy

You Irish and ability to take over nations by making babies! haha. I got that from that Irish comedian.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Lance said:


> You Irish and ability to take over nations by making babies! haha. I got that from that Irish comedian.


Yup, Tommy Tiernan had it right. We don't invade, we infest. :crazy:


----------



## DayLightSun

NephilimAzrael said:


> We've got a wanderlust, sure it may not be far, but if there are exotic discoveries nearer to home, but with exponential wonder, then why not see the world - beginning where you are.. :wink:


rofl wow.... I need to be careful!!!


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Careful? Why so?


----------



## DayLightSun

NephilimAzrael said:


> Careful? Why so?


haha I won't walk into this trap...
haha I rather keep it as no comment.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

daylightsun said:


> haha I won't walk into this trap...
> haha I rather keep it as no comment.


Oh how little you must think of us shy and charming lads.. When all we seek is to know the mysteries of the fairest wonders in the world around us. :bored:


----------



## DayLightSun

NephilimAzrael said:


> Oh how little you must think of us shy and charming lads.. When all we seek is to know the mysteries of the fairest wonders in the world around us. :bored:


Nephy you sure can be charming.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Much obliged madamoiselle.. lol.


----------



## Nightriser




----------



## Happy

nightriser13 said:


> The other one is too small Can't really see it.


----------



## Nightriser

Lance said:


> The other one is too small Can't really see it.


Couldn't really get an intermediate size. It would either be that size or bigger than the bottom pic. And I couldn't get the bottom one smaller. That was annoying. :dry:


----------



## Happy

Ah ok. Nonetheless very good pics. :laughing:


----------



## Nightriser

thanks. *goof smile*


----------



## NephilimAzrael

I agree, an attractive wistfullness. nonetheless, I sometimes wonder if INTPs are averse to looking DIRECTLY at the camera. :laughing:


----------



## Ogion

You mean you find it strange that INTPs do not look directly into the camera?? Why?
For me (well, being INTP) that is no news 

Ogion


----------



## NephilimAzrael

I am more wondering what is so intimidating about visual recording equipment that averts the INTPs gaze? :tongue:


----------



## Happy

Not for cryptonia. :crazy:


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Ah sure he was delirious from acclimatization, lol.


----------



## Nightriser

NephilimAzrael said:


> I agree, an attractive wistfullness. nonetheless, I sometimes wonder if INTPs are averse to looking DIRECTLY at the camera. :laughing:





> Ah sure he was delirious from acclimatization, lol.


Thanks. 

I don't know about anyone else, but it just makes it fake, in my mind. It almost makes me feel like I'm posing. I didn't always think that way, but it probably started when I stopped looking people in the eyes.

haha, had to be. Plus, he's smiling. There's something fishy there...:tongue:


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Well the fact that someone (or even yourself) is taking a photograph of you gives a definite principle to you being the subject of the photograph. If your going to look off into the distance rather than at the camera which is taking the picture, then does that not constitute posing even more so. "Oh, I can't look at this piece of technology, but don't I look great in my nonchalant demeanour as I ignore you completely." - To be honest, it works well for a pose. :wink:


----------



## Nightriser

You do have a point. Looking away is still posing. :dry:


----------



## DayLightSun

I just came back from my friends Birthday party at a club!!! I feel awesome!! rofl


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Your friend on the left has had too much, she be given the crazy eyes.. :laughing:


----------



## εmptε

NephilimAzrael said:


> Your friend on the left has had too much, she be given the crazy eyes.. :laughing:


YouTube - Crazy Eyes Class


----------



## εmptε

Oh how my hair grows ....

2weeks ago









1week ago










Now doesn't look like much more then 1 week ago, but I had my hair extremely wet then.

[email protected], Its a inside joke.


Yes, that is a scar.

LMAO I just noticed I always have the same expression expect in the first picture.

Also, you can't tell by my pictures but my eyes change colors. Here is a awesome picture.










That's odd I have some kind of explosion going on inside my eye. :mellow:


----------



## Happy

@daylightsun: Very nice dress and yeah, your friend does look like she is giving me the crazy eye.

@Liamwolf: Why won't you smile for once in your pictures?:crazy:


----------



## Ikari T

Lance said:


> @Liamwolf: Why won't you smile for once in your pictures?:crazy:


because he's ENTJ, muhahaha.


----------



## snail

I don't smile much either.


----------



## Nightwine

It seems fitting you have such beautiful doe eyes, Snail :laughing:


----------



## cryptonia

Lance said:


> Not for cryptonia.





NephilimAzrael said:


> Ah sure he was delirious from acclimatization, lol.





nightriser13 said:


> haha, had to be. Plus, he's smiling. There's something fishy there... :tongue:



bah! you people and your rumor-mongering. I need to set this straight before I get a bad reputation.

I _said_ it was the happiest day of my life, and it was overlooking a beautiful forest/small mountain town. That's why the smile.
yes, I always look at the camera for family photos. My parents make me.
no, I don't like getting my photo taken. I avoid it like the plague when it's just friends. For all the times I'd been out where cameras were about, people only managed to snipe 4 or 5 pictures of me for facebook (when I still had a facebook).
Believe it or not: one of the captions on one of those facebook photos was "happy dave? an oxymoron?" (I was ice skating and the wind against my face made it look like a smile)

gah, ok. Now say what you will.

hehe neph, it's a constant fight, actually. On thinking about it just now, every time a camera is pulled out I do a quick internal debate. On one side is "stop the attention! Get me out of here!" On the other is the "mirror function" INTPs are said to have, saying "oh deal with it. This is what normal people do--look at the camera and smile so you don't look too weird." It usually comes down to the effort it takes to avoid the picture--not in the "path of least resistance" kind of lazy effort, but because the more effort I have to expend avoiding a picture, the more I know I stand out in front of everyone else there trying to get away from it. When the attention I'd get trying to avoid the picture overwhelms the attention I will get for my weak smile-that's-not-really-a-smile, I shut up and let them take the picture. That one is one of maybe two pictures in it where I was really smiling.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Oh hai


----------



## Ikari T

oo, handsome. Let's see what the girls say. :happy:


----------



## de l'eau salée

Ikari T said:


> oo, handsome. Let's see what the girls say. :happy:


lmao.
nothing? just like last time


----------



## εmptε

> @Liamwolf: Why won't you smile for once in your pictures?:crazy:


I dislike smiling for no reason; I'll try and take a picture when I'm smiling. 

Also, I don't smile... I smirk.


----------



## Nightriser

LiamWolf said:


> I dislike smiling for no reason; I'll try and take a picture when I'm smiling.
> 
> Also, I don't smile... I smirk.


It feels as fake as posing. 

Let's see this smirk.


----------



## εmptε

nightriser13 said:


> Let's see this smirk.


I'm not going to fake a smirk; I'd have to be learning, plotting, or doing something interesting, and if I'm learning or plotting I'm probably up pacing, runnings more like it, around the room. (When I think deep my body moves, and the deeper I think the faster I get. Doctor says my body is trying to keep up with my mind.)

So then we only have doing something interesting which could included watching something interesting, but most of the time I'm in my room (when at home) and dislike being bothered. The only person allowed to come in my room is my father and thats because even if I wanted to rebel against him I wouldn't .... or I would have no where to live ... inless I robbed a bank!


----------



## Nightriser

Ikari T said:


> oo, handsome. Let's see what the girls say. :happy:


Handsome indeed. And snail, I love your eyes. They're really sweet and pretty. I wish mine were that big. 
You INFPs are adorable. :happy:



> I'm not going to fake a smirk;


I wasn't asking you to. :wink:


----------



## Nightwine

Selvagem said:


> lmao.
> nothing? just like last time


I know this is potentially annoying wordage, but you _are_ a cutie :laughing:

Between how I've seen you post and respond to things, and your avatar of a wolf, I've gotten this mental picture of this bouncing little wolf pup, have you categorized somewhat as 'little brother' :blushed: So I'm unable to give a more appropriate word, sorry!


----------



## Nightriser

Nightwine said:


> Between how I've seen you post and respond to things, and your avatar of a wolf, I've gotten this mental picture of this bouncing little wolf pup, have you categorized somewhat as 'little brother' :blushed: So I'm unable to give a more appropriate word, sorry!


That's weird, so did I. Kind of this slightly nervous little kid who just wants to please everyone.


----------



## Nightwine

nightriser13 said:


> That's weird, so did I. Kind of this slightly nervous little kid who just wants to please everyone.


Haha, oh really? I thought it was just my Protector INFJ mother hen tendencies kicking in.


----------



## Nightriser

lol, nope. Unless I'm a closet INFJ. (I highly doubt that.)


----------



## de l'eau salée

Hahah! Night and Night (lol), you guys crack me up.
I am, ironically, a little brother. :blushed:
And even though I don't see it, I guess people say I'm kinda awkward/nervous when I talk. 
And yeah, I guess I like to please people for the most part, so all your assumptions are right :bored: Hmph


----------



## Nightwine

Selvagem said:


> Hahah! Night and Night (lol), you guys crack me up.
> I am, ironically, a little brother. :blushed:
> And even though I don't see it, I guess people say I'm kinda awkward/nervous when I talk.
> And yeah, I guess I like to please people for the most part, so all your assumptions are right :bored: Hmph


Haha, awww.

For me, you weren't coming across as awkward or nervous, you were coming across as sweet and young and innocent.

Part of this, too, is the simple fact that you are younger than me, and I tend to view even people my own age give or take a year are fairly young, too.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Nightwine said:


> Haha, awww.
> 
> For me, you weren't coming across as awkward or nervous, you were coming across as sweet and young and innocent.
> 
> Part of this, too, is the simple fact that you are younger than me, and I tend to view even people my own age give or take a year are fairly young, too.


Haha :crazy: People [in real life] either think I'm one of two kinds of people
1. Super innocent
2. A big, and I mean big, stoner

I'll just say I'm neither of them roud:


----------



## Nightwine

Selvagem said:


> Haha :crazy: People [in real life] either think I'm one of two kinds of people
> 1. Super innocent
> 2. A big, and I mean big, stoner
> 
> I'll just say I'm neither of them roud:


:happy:

I'm not using innocent in a way meaning, you haven't done anything 'bad'. It's more, you don't come across as seriously jaded about anything.


----------



## Nightriser

Selvagem said:


> Haha :crazy: People [in real life] either think I'm one of two kinds of people
> 1. Super innocent
> 2. A big, and I mean big, stoner


Okay, I understand the first, but the second...WTF?


----------



## DayLightSun

Selvagem said:


> Oh hai


You are sooo a Feeler. You smiling reminds me of my ex. He would always look flirty. He gets all pissed when we call him out on it. Then he would say something like: I'm just being nice... GOD!!!
Your eyes look very sweet. 
I think it's hard for an F too look unattractive because their positive vibes transcend so well.
All I have to say is that you will relate to women so much more easily and it's at your advantage.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Nightwine said:


> :happy:
> 
> I'm not using innocent in a way meaning, you haven't done anything 'bad'. It's more, you don't come across as seriously jaded about anything.


Aaah alrighty  Haha
Well, I'm jaded about feeling lonely/depressed. (Did I use jaded correctly?)


----------



## Nightwine

Selvagem said:


> Aaah alrighty  Haha
> Well, I'm jaded about feeling lonely/depressed. (Did I use jaded correctly?)


Um, I don't think quite right. If I understand it correctly, you use jaded when you think negatively on something you once thought positively. One can be jaded with relationships, I don't know if one can be jaded with depression.

I could be wrong.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Nightwine said:


> Um, I don't think quite right. If I understand it correctly, you use jaded when you think negatively on something you once thought positively. One can be jaded with relationships, I don't know if one can be jaded with depression.
> 
> I could be wrong.


Oh, sorry. :laughing:
I didn't know what it meant when you used it, so I looked it up on thesaurus.com, and it had synonyms like worn out and tired and stuff, so I meant jaded from depression / loneliness as I'm tired of being lonely / depressed, lol :dry:


----------



## Nightwine

Selvagem said:


> Oh, sorry. :laughing:
> I didn't know what it meant when you used it, so I looked it up on thesaurus.com, and it had synonyms like worn out and tired and stuff, so I meant jaded from depression / loneliness as I'm tired of being lonely / depressed, lol :dry:


Haha, I gotcha, and no worries 

jad⋅ed   [jey-did] 
–adjective
1.	dulled or satiated by overindulgence: a jaded appetite.
2.	worn out or wearied, as by overwork or overuse.
3.	dissipated: a jaded reprobate.

It does mean worn out and tired, but I think 'disillusioned' is a closer match for it if one is looking for an alternative word.


----------



## Nightwine

Oh, and I'm not trying to go after you or anything, just realized I might come across wrong.

I love words and thinking about how different ones are properly used, so this is just an interesting conversation line to go down for me.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Nightwine said:


> Haha, I gotcha, and no worries
> 
> jad⋅ed   [jey-did]
> –adjective
> 1.	dulled or satiated by overindulgence: a jaded appetite.
> 2.	worn out or wearied, as by overwork or overuse.
> 3.	dissipated: a jaded reprobate.
> 
> It does mean worn out and tired, but I think 'disillusioned' is a closer match for it if one is looking for an alternative word.


Hehe, alright, thanks for the clarification. I should probably stop posting since the thread's getting a little derailed :blushed:


----------



## Nightriser

Jadedness leads to depression, if it is distinguishable from it at all. It connotes a numbness or indifference to things that are deemed pleasurable.

Ed.:
Sorry, Selvagem. I take forever to write most of my posts, since I check, double check, and make sure everything's right before I post, a lot of the time.


----------



## de l'eau salée

nightriser13 said:


> Jadedness leads to depression, if it is distinguishable from it at all. It connotes a numbness or indifference to things that are deemed pleasurable.
> 
> Ed.:
> Sorry, Selvagem. I take forever to write most of my posts, since I check, double check, and make sure everything's right before I post, a lot of the time.


Haha, no problem. I guess I'm a little jaded sometimes, then  Ah well, thanks for the info


----------



## Dr. Metallic

snail said:


> Sorry. Something got messed up at photobucket and my pictures showed up sideways.
> 
> This should be better. These are pictures I just took this morning with the digital camera I just received as an early birthday present.


oooh, Snail, you're hot


----------



## Happy

Selvagem said:


> Oh hai


The next brad pitt. :crazy:


----------



## de l'eau salée

Lance said:


> The next brad pitt. :crazy:


LMFAO. omg that's the funniest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Here are a few more of me. I just uploaded them to my album.








a poorly executed smile


















the sun is soooo bright.

Oh, yes, and, Selvagem, I really must agree with the other commentators. You can't deny that you look good :crazy:


----------



## de l'eau salée

Nice pictures, Joe. What race)s) are you?

And yes, I can deny it. I almost never ever get any compliments about my looks in real life. I'm pretty sure they were just good pictures. It's blurry too, so I'm sure that helped it some. When I get a camera, I'll post another picture.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

JoeMetallic said:


> the sun is soooo bright.


I sometimes wonder, do we INTJs have a thing for plaid/checker-pattern shirts.. Looking good. :laughing:


----------



## DayLightSun

@ Joe you look purdy good....


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Selvagem said:


> Nice pictures, Joe. What race)s) are you?


How about you and anybody else take some guesses. Then I'll let you know :tongue:



NephilimAzrael said:


> I sometimes wonder, do we INTJs have a thing for plaid/checker-pattern shirts.. Looking good. :laughing:


Thank you, Mr. Neph. I dunno. I usually like striped, but his has to be my favorite plaid shirt. That's why I don't wear it too often.



daylightsun said:


> @ Joe you look purdy good....


Daylight.... psshhhh XD


----------



## Nightriser

JoeMetallic said:


> How about you and anybody else take some guesses. Then I'll let you know :tongue:


I see I'm not the only one who does this. I'm game. You already mentioned Italian elsewhere. Maybe some Latin?


----------



## Dr. Metallic

nightriser13 said:


> I see I'm not the only one who does this. I'm game. You already mentioned Italian elsewhere. Maybe some Latin?


There's more.....:laughing:


----------



## Nightriser

JoeMetallic said:


> There's more.....:laughing:


Hm, that's as much as I saw. You say you're from Wisconsin, and according to the US Census, Wisconsin has a largely German-descended population, so I'll shoot for that as well.


----------



## SupaKawaii

Grr . . . I'm really tempted to post a picture of myself, but I KNOW I'll regret it later! Hmm . . . NO! Must - control - self - !


----------



## Ogion

@Ethnical background of Joe: German? Nah, don't really think so. I'd guess some african influence. Maybe Maghreb/Northern Africa?

Ogion


----------



## Nightriser

Ogion said:


> @Ethnical background of Joe: German? Nah, don't really think so. I'd guess some african influence. Maybe Maghreb/Northern Africa?
> 
> Ogion


Hm, possible. German was a guess based on his location and the top ethnic background of that area, according to the 2000 Census.


----------



## Ogion

Yeah ok, good try. Though i come from Germany and he does not look 'typical German' (as far as those stereotypes go, anyway).

Ogion


----------



## Nightriser

Thanks. I didn't see it either. So what would be stereotypical German features?


----------



## Ogion

Hmm, yes, i deserved that  
Well, being 'white' for once. Probably you have these stereotrypes of "big, blond, blueeyes" in the head but these do not really apply. Well, i can't really describe it. You see, British, or Irish, or Polish are also 'white' and European, but i probably more or less would be able to differentiate them. But i can't enumerate the points on which i would make that decision. It is just a comparison between what i have learned to be these (German, British, Irish, Polish), visual experience, and the person to be evaluated. It's something that not really happens in the conscious mind but rather subconsciously 
I am certain there are pages in the web which will show images of 'typical persons' of a certain ethnic group, but i didn't serch for it, so...

Ogion


----------



## Trope

SupaKawaii said:


> Grr . . . I'm really tempted to post a picture of myself, but I KNOW I'll regret it later! Hmm . . . NO! Must - control - self - !


POST IT! Post the picture!


----------



## Dr. Metallic

nightriser13 said:


> Hm, that's as much as I saw. You say you're from Wisconsin, and according to the US Census, Wisconsin has a largely German-descended population, so I'll shoot for that as well.


Nightriser, c'mon....I know you know numbers and stats can't tell you everything all of the time. :tongue: But thanks to you and Ogion for trying a guess as to my nationality. African... LMAO I love it!!! 'fraid not.
I'm .5 Italian from my dad's side and my mother gives me .25 Swedish .125 Dutch, and the remaining .125 is an amalgamation of white European like Irish etc.


----------



## Nightriser

JoeMetallic said:


> Nightriser, c'mon....I know you know numbers and stats can't tell you everything all of the time. :tongue: But thanks to you and Ogion for trying a guess as to my nationality. African... LMAO I love it!!! 'fraid not.
> I'm .5 Italian from my dad's side and my mother gives me .25 Swedish .125 Dutch, and the remaining .125 is an amalgamation of white European like Irish etc.


Hey, you said there was more, and I didn't see anything else, so I just made a guess based on data (would it be correct to say my intuition stalled, so I went to sensing?). Data at least gives order to uncertainty through probability; there's most probable, next most probable, and so on. A guided shot is more likely to hit the target than a random one. 

Then, I started seeing crazy things, like possible Filipino or Native American. Gah. So how many of us are mutts?


----------



## Ogion

Hm, ok, i had thought nose and eyes were somewhat non-european...:blushed:
Well, but there you go. Guessing things like that is really not so easy :tongue:

Ogion


----------



## Trope

nightriser13 said:


> Gah. So how many of us are mutts?


I know I am.


----------



## DayLightSun

Trope said:


> I know I am.


Me mutt. German, Haitian, Spanish, Jewish(doesn't count paternal), Mayan


----------



## snail

I always figured it was just an "everything I'm experiencing is internal right now" kind of look, but schwarzinexile has the same look that I do whether I'm stoned or not. I suspect that it has more to do with an N preference, at least for me.


----------



## de l'eau salée

snail said:


> I always figured it was just an "everything I'm experiencing is internal right now" kind of look, but schwarzinexile has the same look that I do whether I'm stoned or not. I suspect that it has more to do with an N preference, at least for me.


Yeah that's also a good way to put it. I relate to pretty much everything you just said, haha.


----------



## Schwarz

Maybe everything we experience is always internal?


----------



## BenW

Here is some picture I took with a shitty webcam.


----------



## Spooky

schwarzinexile said:


> I get told the same exact things. Maybe it's an infp thing?


I think so. People used to tell me in high school that I looked stoned. Must be the eyes.


----------



## snail

Even before I had ever tried weed, people assumed I was a stoner. My pupils are always dilated.


----------



## de l'eau salée

snail said:


> Even before I had ever tried weed, people assumed I was a stoner. My pupils are always dilated.


Same here, haha. I dunno about my pupils dilated, but it's just how my eyes are, hah.


----------



## CJay3113

I had to force myself to smile because it never comes naturally, lol. I even threw in a slight wink because I'm so lame, lol. And yes I always wear hats. Oh yeah, ignore the clutter in the back, my room is a total junkyard.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Silhouetree said:


> Haha :crazy: People [in real life] either think I'm one of two kinds of people
> 1. Super innocent
> 2. A big, and I mean big, stoner
> 
> I'll just say I'm neither of them roud:


Once, my dad randomly said that I look like a drug dealer :crazy:

Here's another of me:


----------



## Shai Gar

snail said:


> Yeah.


Wow you're gorgeous. Is this an INFP trait?


----------



## Mystic Jenn

CJay3113 said:


> I had to force myself to smile because it never comes naturally, lol. I even threw in a slight wink because I'm so lame, lol. And yes I always wear hats. Oh yeah, ignore the clutter in the back, my room is a total junkyard.


Yea! I love having faces to the avatars I'm talking to! LMAO! :happy:

INFJs are just good looking peeps because we radiate light and love. :laughing:

:tongue:


----------



## slightlybatty

love photos with a bunch of random crap laying in the background. makes me feel better about my life


----------



## CJay3113

Ha, I know really. I like to call it organized chaos.


----------



## de l'eau salée

CJay3113 said:


> Ha, I know really. I like to call it organized chaos.


Haha that's what I call it too :crazy:

Your room looks like it might *might* be messier than mine. That's a pretty hard accomplishment, though.


----------



## DayLightSun

Beloved said:


>


Hot!
______________


----------



## εmptε

Greatest Shirt EVER!


----------



## waterlilies

That sure ain't Indiana, Beloved!


----------



## waterlilies

Me after just waking up


----------



## de l'eau salée

lol Lykos I like that shirt. It's funny 

And Lillies (what do you want me to call you? haha), nice picture  you look like a nice person. that sweatshirt looks comfy too


----------



## waterlilies

Silhouetree said:


> lol Lykos I like that shirt. It's funny
> 
> And Lillies (what do you want me to call you? haha), nice picture  you look like a nice person. that sweatshirt looks comfy too


Shanna or whatever you guys are comfortable with: Blondie, dipshit, whatever works.

The shirt is an old men's sweater - I bought it for me, it's comfy and goes well with my M&M's jammie pants 

Here's another:










And i have more in my albums on my profile.


----------



## Nightriser

Lykos said:


> Greatest Shirt EVER!


Seconded. .


----------



## Spooky

waterlilies said:


> That sure ain't Indiana, Beloved!


Nope! It's the Grand Canyon.


----------



## de l'eau salée

This is one of the few pics of me where I'm not smiling or somewhat similing. I was trying to look angry, I dunno how well I accomplished that.


----------



## DayLightSun

Yeah you look really pissed off.


----------



## Spooky

*There's only one pussy in this picture...*

...and it's not me!


----------



## Nightriser

Errg--must-resist-kitty-cuteness!! 

You're pretty good-looking too.


----------



## εmptε

Is that the kitty from Dogs Vs Cats or whatever that movie was called. Mr. Fluffy


----------



## Shai Gar

Sifr said:


> Errg--must-resist-kitty-cuteness!!
> 
> You're pretty good-looking too.




























YouTube - Bart the Magnificent


----------



## Spooky

Lykos said:


> Is that the kitty from Dogs Vs Cats or whatever that movie was called. Mr. Fluffy


Never heard of that.


----------



## DayLightSun

Beloved said:


> ...and it's not me!


RAWR pounce!:tongue:


----------



## Spooky

daylightsun said:


> RAWR pounce!:tongue:


I wanna play!


----------



## Nightriser

Shai Gar said:


> YouTube - Bart the Magnificent


Nooo! :tongue: 

It's too much!


----------



## DayLightSun

Shai Gar said:


> YouTube - Bart the Magnificent


You sure are affectionate.


----------



## Shai Gar

imagine how that affection relates to bed


----------



## DayLightSun

Beloved said:


> I wanna play!


I was adding sound effects to what your kitty was doing.


----------



## Spooky

daylightsun said:


> I was adding sound effects to what your kitty was doing.


She loves me.


----------



## DayLightSun

Beloved said:


> She loves me.


Awe, I bet she does. Who took the picture?


----------



## Spooky

daylightsun said:


> Awe, I bet she does. Who took the picture?


My friend's wife. It was actually a party, but I was the first one there.


----------



## DayLightSun

Beloved said:


> My friend's wife. It was actually a party, but I was the first one there.


Were u drunk? You look way to relaxed.


----------



## Spooky

daylightsun said:


> Were u drunk? You look way to relaxed.


No, I wasn't drunk. Just in an affectionate mood.


----------



## εmptε

If anyones wondering this is what my cat looks like, shes a nice kitty, and shes a good guard cat.


----------



## Nightriser

Lykos said:


> If anyones wondering this is what my cat looks like, shes a nice kitty, and shes a good guard cat.


Want! What was the name of the person you bought her from?


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Beloved said:


> No, I wasn't drunk. Just in an affectionate mood.


You look kinda like
"No-no, don't put the kitty in my lap.....ok fine. No-no don't take a picture now. No - dammit"
:laughing:


----------



## εmptε

Sifr said:


> Want! What was the name of the person you bought her from?


Some lady from Africa was selling them for 100,000 grand a pop.


----------



## εmptε

Beloved said:


> Haha! No, I love the little kitty.


Too Easy....


----------



## εmptε

Beloved said:


> What do you mean?


Nothing, just being a dirty person.


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Beloved said:


> Haha! No, I love the little kitty.





Lykos said:


> Nothing, just being a dirty person.


Yeah, I wasn't going to take it.
I've been kinda on a "that's what she said" kick lately. "You're better at screwing, Joe."
(No, I'm not kidding).


----------



## Shai Gar

*pedophile!*


----------



## Happy

Beloved said:


>


I like your style beloved. I always wear a beanie when I go out. hehe:tongue:


----------



## Telesavant

My question would be: who most looks their type? And who least?

If I missed people answering these questions already, somewhere in mid-thread, sorry.


----------



## snail

I think I have INFP eyes, as would be expected, but the rest of my body isn't delicate or wispy enough to match the flow of the movement of my feelings. I have to compensate by wearing clothes that express that side of me.


----------



## mcgooglian

I only have one picture of me that I like since I find it hard to smile for the camera (probably because I'm forced to do it), so just based on photos, you may be able to recognize me as an ISTP.


----------



## εmptε

mcgooglian said:


> I only have one picture of me that I like since I find it hard to smile for the camera (probably because I'm forced to do it).


This. I can give smirks but I dislike smiling if its fake and if I do want to smile I can't do it when I have the camera on because its I'm also focused on getting the best picture.


----------



## mcgooglian

Lykos said:


> This. I can give smirks but I dislike smiling if its fake and if I do want to smile I can't do it when I have the camera on because its I'm also focused on getting the best picture.


You pretty much have to take a photo of me when I'm focusing on something else and I don't really care about the best picture, all I care about is getting it over with.


----------



## εmptε

mcgooglian said:


> You pretty much have to take a photo of me when I'm focusing on something else and I don't really care about the best picture, all I care about is getting it over with.


Haha, thats like me if someone else is taking the picture. I was talking about taking pictures myself.


----------



## mcgooglian

Lykos said:


> Haha, thats like me if someone else is taking the picture. I was talking about taking pictures myself.


I don't I've ever taken pictures of myself, mainly because I'm not a big fan of being in pictures.


----------



## snail

Most of my pictures are ones I had to take of myself because I am too shy to have someone else take pictures for me.


----------



## εmptε

mcgooglian said:


> I don't I've ever taken pictures of myself, mainly because I'm not a big fan of being in pictures.


Introverted - Extroverted


----------



## mcgooglian

Lykos said:


> Introverted - Extroverted


True. As for what Snail said: I'd much rather someone else take the picture because that's the only way a picture's ever going to be taken of me.


----------



## εmptε

and I'd much rather take the picture myself because I hate when other people take pictures of me.


----------



## mcgooglian

Congratulations, you survived all the explosions. I give you my applause.


----------



## RedForest

me and my cat buddy created a band, called: "INFPish"


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Numi said:


> me and my cat buddy created a band, called: "INFPish"


I want a cat like that!


----------



## Enigma

Dis is moi.....


----------



## Happy

I notice that people don't smile anymore when they take pictures. haha:tongue:


----------



## Trope

Nice pics, Enigma.

@Lance: If someone wants a picture of me smiling, they'd better catch me off-guard. Otherwise it just looks forced.


----------



## mcgooglian

I'm the same as Trope, if you want a picture of me smiling, you have to catch me off guard or else it doesn't turn out great.


----------



## Enigma

I thought of that when I put them up, but I don't have any good ones of me smiling. I look silly in pics smiling - looks fake...

here try this....


----------



## bdubs

Here I am with my best fake smile.


----------



## Happy

@Enigma- Your smile does not seem forced or fake.

@bdubs- Yours do! haha:tongue:


----------



## Enigma

ahhh, well thanks!:blushed:


----------



## bdubs

Trope said:


> @Lance: If someone wants a picture of me smiling, they'd better catch me off-guard. Otherwise it just looks forced.


I think Trope sums that up nicely.


----------



## Dr. Metallic

bdubs said:


> Here I am with my best fake smile.


Fake--much like my own.:crazy:


----------



## DayLightSun

You fake smile people.


----------



## Zulban

I think it's nice to actually see how someone looks when they're on the forum. I really hope there aren't many who sit an hour straight, beaming at full strength.


----------



## mcgooglian

Zulban said:


> I think it's nice to actually see how someone looks when they're on the forum. I really hope there aren't many who sit an hour straight, beaming at full strength.


People who are like that scare me. Nobody should be able to smile that much


----------



## Nightriser

Smiling is overrated.


----------



## mcgooglian

Sifr said:


> Smiling is overrated.


That it is. In my pictures you can see an ISTP in their natural state.


----------



## Happy

To me, smiling in a picture symbolizes me having fun. If I don't smile, that means I'm sad or man when they took that picture.:tongue:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Here you go Lance, a joyful jolly smile:


----------



## bdubs

Lance said:


> To me, smiling in a picture symbolizes me having fun. If I don't smile, that means I'm sad or man when they took that picture.:tongue:



Unless its a candid shot, I am never particularly happy when they take the photo :dry:. I absolutly despise when someone breaks up a happy moment and demands that I stop what I am doing, and smile brightly at a camera for 2min as they adjust the settings and then take a shot. The offending photographer often becomes upset because I provided them with a fake smile.

If one fabricates an event they will recieve a fabricated smile. If they take a candid photo, they will most likely glean something more real.:laughing:


----------



## gOpheR

Smiling: It doesn't only happen on the outside.


----------



## 480

My daughter and I.


----------



## DayLightSun

Bear said:


> My daughter and I.


Thats such a sweet picture!


----------



## Happy

Bear said:


> My daughter and I.


Hey bear. When did you start losing all your hair? XD Anyways, that is a cute picture.


----------



## DayLightSun

NephilimAzrael said:


> I want a cat like that!


YOu and cats!


----------



## Trope

daylightsun said:


> YOu and cats!


*Makes a mental note.*


----------



## RedForest

> wanted to quote the picture of bear.. T_T


You americans are such patriots.... thats crazy


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I hope someone gets the John Cusack refference


----------



## helmetel

Thar be me


----------



## Trope

Do you have any more pictures you could post?


----------



## DayLightSun

Trope said:


> Do you have any more pictures you could post?


rofl I was thinking the same thing.
At least her picture has eye balls trope!:frustrating:


----------



## Shai Gar

Bear said:


> My daughter and I.


I tend to smile naturally exactly the same way... Unless someone looks at me with a camera and demand that I stop everything and smile for two minutes while they adjust all the settings.

Then I give them my patented "I-will-gut-you-wear-you-stand,-and-use-your-intestines-as-sausage-skins-for-the-sausages-i-will-make-from-your-limb-meats-and-feed-them-to-my-dogs-while-swimming-in-your-blood-Glare"


----------



## Happy

Trope said:


> Do you have any more pictures you could post?


Trope wants to see some naked pictures. lol:crazy:


----------



## Trope

Lance said:


> Trope wants to see some naked pictures. lol:crazy:


Well yeah, but I'm guessing she figured that out on her own.


----------



## cryptonia




----------



## DayLightSun

I still find your lame ass to be attractive.
Always me.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

DayLightSun said:


> I still find your lame ass to be attractive.
> Always me.


Trying to get a rise out of me again? Congrats, success.


----------



## BehindSmile

BadWolf said:


> *Hehe, what a cutie you are.*


hah...thanks... :blushed:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Here's my expirementations (of the same photo), I'm trying to figure out which one I prefer...


----------



## snail

This is me just before a breakdown.








This is me when I'm distracted from the things that bother me.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

I definitely like the second one snail.. Looks like a face that needs to be seen more often. :laughing:


----------



## snail

I agree. It's much more fun to make that face than the other one. :mellow: I don't know what's wrong with me lately.


----------



## Tyler87

Me a couple of years ago... nothing has really changed with the exception of a different apartments and different monitors.  Nice to meet everyone though!


----------



## Kokos

Tyler you have such the same facial expression than a good INFJ friend of mine that it is almost shocking :laughing:, welcome by the way ! :happy:


----------



## mcgooglian

It's me from around March before I cut my hair and it grew again.


----------



## Tyler87

Kokos said:


> Tyler you have such the same facial expression than a good INFJ friend of mine that it is almost shocking :laughing:, welcome by the way ! :happy:


Thank you sir! Well we're kind of secretive attention whores so we go for the mysterious dark look.  Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## pianopraze

Lance said:


> That is awesome. I don't know why but I have a preference for black women. They are hot.


Asian women drive me crazy... love the long dark hair!



NephilimAzrael said:


> Am I the pedigree here then?
> 85% Irish (islander) 15% Irish : integrated mainlander (5% Norman, 5% Norse, 5% Spanish)


Me: 41% Irish; 41% English; 18% Cherokee



Shadow said:


> I think so. People used to tell me in high school that I looked stoned. Must be the eyes.


Everyone says I am intimidating... I've always found that quite ironic considering I'm an INFP puppy dog inside!



Zulban said:


> I think it's nice to actually see how someone looks when they're on the forum.


+1
I love seeing all the pictures :laughing:

Here's one of my family: I'm the fugly one in between the gorgeous beauty and the cute extrovert.


----------



## WickedQueen

Well, I have upload my pictures on my profiles, so I don't think it's necessary to put any pic here. :tongue:

But I think you all looks gorgeous. roud:


----------



## snail

This shows just a bit of my beard fuzz.








This is me during a crying episode.








This is me with my client's walker in the background, taken at the hospital. I had just finished crocheting the red hat and shawl set.


----------



## Cheeeese

I love your crochet set, snail! It's adorable! And it looks beautiful on you, too... it complements that amazing porcelain skin.


----------



## Kokos

I really don't like seeing photos of you crying snail. 



Your typical INFP look :tongue:


----------



## snail

Me smiling. :happy: I feel free now that I'm not ashamed of being abnormal. Thank you, Cryptonia, for accepting me as I am.


----------



## snail

In case anyone wonders, my recent flood of photographs isn't an indication that I'm suddenly becoming a narcissist. It is part of a larger experiment I am doing to see if I can boost my self-acceptance by constantly subjecting myself to my own image. Hopefully this will continue until I stop cringing every time I enter a room with a mirror. As part of the experiment, I decided to photoshop some of my images, not to hide any of the ugly parts, but to show that I can achieve an interesting image even with those parts.


----------



## de l'eau salée

I like your pics, Snail 
The second one makes you look very mysterious and the third makes you look very innocent.

Here is me in my truer, sexier alien form.








Vous voulez coucher avec moi?


----------



## moon

Ahaha, Silhouetree. Can we make a thread just for silly Photobooth pictures now?


----------



## snail

That's a good idea. I'll bet Surreal Breakfast would love it, and I know I would.








Cryptonia thinks my eyes go in two different directions, and I can almost see it in this one.








I think this one makes me look harmless.







This is a rare thing to see.


----------



## Linesky

Silhouetree said:


> I like your pics, Snail
> The second one makes you look very mysterious and the third makes you look very innocent.
> 
> Here is me in my truer, sexier alien form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vous voulez coucher avec moi?


Magawd, vous etes CHAUD.


----------



## thewindlistens

Why'd this thread get unstickied AND not moved into its proper section, like the other one?


----------



## peterpan2k

:happy:


TreeBob said:


> haha
> I was like who the hell is that? She posted that back in February


 Isn't she tho?

A real hottie, I think.


----------



## slowriot

she has a Leslie Feist vibe over her, even if she is too young for any of us (helmetel)


----------



## peterpan2k

slowriot said:


> she has a Leslie Feist vibe over her, even if she is too young for any of us (helmetel)


Oh gosh! I thought she was at least 18. My bad.


----------



## imru2

ROFLMAO... So I just unearthed some pictures from when I was 18, dumb, and a member of a rock band. ^_^;; The best part of this photo is that I made those earrings. >_>;;










That is probably the fiercest face I've ever made! RAWR! :shocked::laughing::blushed::crazy: God, please don't laugh at me! ^_^;;;


----------



## slowriot

omg thats hot!


----------



## imru2

slowriot said:


> omg thats hot!


:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:

:blushed:

Thanks. :blushed:


----------



## peterpan2k

imru2 said:


> ROFLMAO... So I just unearthed some pictures from when I was 18, dumb, and a member of a rock band. ^_^;; The best part of this photo is that I made those earrings. >_>;;
> 
> 
> 
> That is probably the fiercest face I've ever made! RAWR! :shocked::laughing::blushed::crazy: God, please don't laugh at me! ^_^;;;


INFP girls are hot. You're proof


----------



## pianopraze

imru2 said:


> ROFLMAO... So I just unearthed some pictures from when I was 18, dumb, and a member of a rock band. ^_^;; The best part of this photo is that I made those earrings. >_>;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is probably the fiercest face I've ever made! RAWR! :shocked::laughing::blushed::crazy: God, please don't laugh at me! ^_^;;;


You are beautiful inside and out.

*hugz*


----------



## imru2

Thanks everyone. :blushed::blushed:

Where are all you people in real life? I've gotten more compliments here than I have in my entire lifetime!


----------



## TreeBob

imru2 said:


> Thanks everyone. :blushed::blushed:
> 
> Where are all you people in real life? I've gotten more compliments here than I have in my entire lifetime!


Why do I need to explain this to you people! INFPs are at home. i am out on the street doing stuff. Come out on the street with me :laughing:

*It is usually seen as bad for me to come in your house.


----------



## pianopraze

Then you've had the wrong lovers. The right one would treat you like gold and compliment you every day.


----------



## slowriot

pianopraze said:


> Then you've had the wrong lovers. The right one would treat you like gold and compliment you every day.


you idealist you. :blushed:


----------



## pianopraze

slowriot said:


> you idealist you. :blushed:


I do it. :happy:

I've been spit up and chewed out by love, but I'm a true romantic and I can't change who I am.

Sometimes I wish I could be hard hearted and not care... women seem to want that type of man, but I just can't. I love to cuddle, hold hands, PDA, always be in contact with my mate. I am a talk dark and handsome teddy bear...

Tall is genetic...
Dark because I'm an Introvert
Handsome is hardest for me to believe, I always feel so ugly... but women say I am, and I've had some of the most beautiful women... yet I still feel ugly.
Teddy bear is just who I am inside.

*sigh*


----------



## slowriot

believe it or not but even under the so called hard (which I find not to be right) exterior Im an idealist aswell. Maybe what you would call a rational idealist.

But I believe in spur of the moment expressions not so much in principled expressions. I hate PDA sometimes when other people are too open, but I like the subliminal suggestions/toned down expressions. Like touching her shoulder or running my hand down her spine. Okay too much off topic


----------



## Jorge

Here is MWAH!


----------



## DevilDoll

Yep that's me... and yes, I have way too many pictures. My friend is a photographer and I'm her guinea pig.


----------



## Jorge

DevilDoll said:


> Yep that's me... and yes, I have way too many pictures. My friend is a photographer and I'm her guinea pig.


And here I was thinking that your avatar was a pretty good photography with a random model. 

A cookie for being a redhead! =)


----------



## DevilDoll

Jorge said:


> And here I was thinking that your avatar was a pretty good photography with a random model.
> 
> A cookie for being a redhead! =)


Yay! I like cookies! XD.


----------



## pianopraze

DevilDoll said:


> Yep that's me... and yes, I have way too many pictures. My friend is a photographer and I'm her guinea pig.


very pretty... this from a guy who normally only likes long hair...


----------



## DevilDoll

pianopraze said:


> very pretty... this from a guy who normally only likes long hair...


Thanks! I don't look so good with long hair. I don't have the facial structure for it.


----------



## snail

Amir said:


> Well, if you do get bored... you could step over to Neverland and play with us ENFP's for a while... of course, you know what my advice would be for a new style *pointing to own profile picture* Dooo it. Dooooo it. You know there's a little part of you that wants to... just to see what people's reactions will be :shocked::tongue::shocked::tongue:
> 
> Woaw. I just noticed that you have the exact opposite profile as me. That's weird... it's like looking into a backwards mirror and finding a black harmonica riding a pink elephant to the sheep herder's barber in search of the tooth-pick that eloped with the guitar-pick next spring. Hey, don't judge me! The damned elephant put me up to it.


 I forgot to warn you about eating the brownies at Surreal Breakfast's house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyGolightly

LOL I always seem to look like I've been puched. I just have very deep set eyes.


----------



## Sunless

Purdy! roud:


----------



## TreeBob

I'm in love with Dave.


----------



## HollyGolightly

TreeBob said:


> I'm in love with Dave.


Don't touch what you can't handle 
That pic was before the K cups btw, I couldn't find a pic of someone with jugs so big. I don't think any normal human being has them. 


Oh and to Sunless, thanks :laughing:


----------



## Sunless

Theres a test in OkC called free boobs. Theres a pair of K boobs in it


----------



## knght990

You look great the way you are Holly.


----------



## pianopraze

sunless said:


> purdy! roud:


+1













..............


----------



## peterpan2k

TreeBob said:


> I truly can't express how much I love your hair.


Spoken like a true male hair-dresser.


----------



## BehindSmile

peterpan2k said:


> Spoken like a true male hair-dresser.


Treebob's a male hairdresser??


----------



## TreeBob

BehindSmile said:


> Treebob's a male hairdresser??


it is an assumption since I am so at touch with my feelings :tongue:


----------



## BehindSmile

TreeBob said:


> it is an assumption since I am so at touch with my feelings :tongue:


ahhh okay. Well, still...awesome either way. :tongue:


----------



## DevilDoll

BehindSmile said:


> Treebob's a male hairdresser??


Really? I need a new hairdresser... interested?


----------



## TreeBob

DevilDoll said:


> Really? I need a new hairdresser... interested?


With you, hell yeah! Come on up to Canada though.


----------



## DevilDoll

TreeBob said:


> With you, hell yeah! Come on up to Canada though.


That's a little far seeing as I live in Tennessee....lol. but, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## TreeBob

DevilDoll said:


> That's a little far seeing as I live in Tennessee....lol. but, I'll see what I can do.


I think that would be best. Be nice for you to get out and explore the world and find real men. 

We have better food then grits too.


----------



## DevilDoll

TreeBob said:


> I think that would be best. Be nice for you to get out and explore the world and find real men.
> 
> We have better food then grits too.


I don't eat grits. They are nasty. But, let me say that I may be southern born and southern raised, but my father was a yankee and my grandmother was from Canada... I don't really act southern.


----------



## TreeBob

DevilDoll said:


> I don't eat grits. They are nasty. But, let me say that I may be southern born and southern raised, but my father was a yankee and my grandmother was from Canada... I don't really act southern.


There you go! you got a Canadian connection. That means you are practically Canadian. We welcome you into our country.


----------



## BehindSmile

DevilDoll said:


> That's a little far seeing as I live in Tennessee....lol. but, I'll see what I can do.


I'm in IL, pick me up on your way up.

Road Trip! :tongue:


----------



## DevilDoll

TreeBob said:


> There you go! you got a Canadian connection. That means you are practically Canadian. We welcome you into our country.


Yay! I've always wanted to go to Canada.



BehindSmile said:


> I'm in IL, pick me up on your way up.
> 
> Road Trip! :tongue:


Absolutely! That sounds like a blast.


----------



## TreeBob

DevilDoll said:


> Yay! I've always wanted to go to Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! That sounds like a blast.


If the two of you come up I will die a happy man!


----------



## peterpan2k

TreeBob said:


> If the two of you come up I will die a happy man!


Are you in love already? Can't blame you.

Did not mean it in a sarcastic way, mate. I meant DeviDoll is angelical, beautiful and sweet.


----------



## TreeBob

peterpan2k said:


> Did not mean it in a sarcastic way, mate. I meant DeviDoll is angelical, beautiful and sweet.


you said you were coming to Canada as well eh? Party in Ottawa!


----------



## peterpan2k

TreeBob said:


> you said you were coming to Canada as well eh? Party in Ottawa!


Bob, to go and drink with you mate, I will go to China. Fun dude to be around like yourself.


----------



## DevilDoll

peterpan2k said:


> Did not mean it in a sarcastic way, mate. I meant DeviDoll is angelical, beautiful and sweet.


Wow... I like you! lol... Thanks, hun!


----------



## BehindSmile

peterpan2k said:


> Did not mean it in a sarcastic way, mate. I meant DeviDoll is angelical, beautiful and sweet.


I completely agree about DeviDoll...but I think TreeBob likes me too...

:sad:


----------



## TreeBob

BehindSmile said:


> I completely agree about DeviDoll...but I think TreeBob likes me too...
> 
> :sad:


You 3 are awesome.


----------



## ape

Bob makes the me proud to be ESTP

Now about those hockey cards of yours......


----------



## Kokos

Geez ape if that's really you at 0:33 of the video, remember me to never have a fight with you.


----------



## ape

Kokos said:


> Geez ape if that's really you at 0:33 of the video, remember me to never have a fight with you.


I'm a big pussy cat unless you say my trigger word....then I SNAP!!!

The word changes on a daily basis

Yesterday, the crush you word was hat

Who knows tomorrow's


ps

I take my cookies very seriously


----------



## Kokos

I hope today's word isn't banana. Violence is the unpredictable.

Welcome on the forums btw, man


----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## Ćerulean

That's not your typical Illinois sunburn eh? No more pool time for you! :laughing:


----------



## BehindSmile

Res said:


> That's not your typical Illinois sunburn eh? No more pool time for you! :laughing:


haha I'm not sunburned!


----------



## Ćerulean

BehindSmile said:


> haha I'm not sunburned!


I guess that's why I've never left a comment on this thread before. Maybe it should stay that way. Good day.

*runs* :mellow:


----------



## ape

BehindSmile said:


> haha I'm not sunburned!


Post orgasmic?

Often confused with Illinois sunburns


----------



## BehindSmile

Res said:


> I guess that's why I've never left a comment on this thread before. Maybe it should stay that way. Good day.
> 
> *runs* :mellow:


I know the middle picture I have way too much cheek bronzer. It's okay...I know that. I just like that shirt and my blue eyeliner. haha.


----------



## BehindSmile

And my chest is red because I did just get out of the sun, I have sensitive skin! It gets red, doesn't mean it's burned...haha It calms down after an hour. Geeze Critics! :tongue:


----------



## Ćerulean

BehindSmile said:


> I know the middle picture I have way too much cheek bronzer. It's okay...I know that. I just like that shirt and my blue eyeliner. haha.


It was mostly the first picture. There seemed to be a lot of sun exposure on your chest, while your neck is clear of any redness. Though if you get anything out of this reply, it should be that I am not a professional.


----------



## BehindSmile

Res said:


> It was mostly the first picture. There seemed to be a lot of sun exposure on your chest, while your neck is clear of any redness. Though if you get anything out of this reply, it should be that I am not a professional.


haha oh, my chest area being fair skinned gets red from sun, nervousness, embarrassment, orgasms....basically any strong emotion. :laughing:


----------



## Praesul

Unfortunately I didn't have any money with me at the time.  I should have brought some with me. There were some pretty cool things there.


----------



## Ćerulean

Did you manage to get inside that rhino's nostril?


----------



## Praesul

It's a triceratops silly. And no there wasn't enough space for me. I didn't have much time before the security guard decided to blow his whistle anyways...


----------



## Ćerulean

Praesul said:


> It's a triceratops silly. And no there wasn't enough space for me. I didn't have much time before the security guard decided to blow his whistle anyways...


Pfft. He was just cheering you on.


----------



## 480




----------



## Eylrid

Intense, Bear.


----------



## Decon




----------



## de l'eau salée

Sometimes I wonder if I'm part piranha. :tongue:


----------



## Eylrid

Silhouetree said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I'm part piranha. :tongue:
> 
> _*PIC*_


Can you strip someone's flesh in three seconds flat?


----------



## thehigher

Silhouetree said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I'm part piranha. :tongue:



You remind me of the lead singer of parkway drive


----------



## thehigher

Praesul said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of me trying on women's clothing at a thrift store. Because it's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't I just FABULOUS?
> 
> Here are a couple of me at the park with some friends. On a dinosaur head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the security guard getting out of his truck.
> And now for my great escape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed these. I know I did.



haha considering out hair and jeans...we look like we'd hang out together


----------



## thehigher




----------



## pianopraze




----------



## Scruffy

Wazza.


----------



## thehigher

...shit you do look like charlie sheen


----------



## OrangeAppled

thehigher said:


> ...shit you do look like charlie sheen



A LOT

and very ESTP also


----------



## FleetFox

Shit, that's Charlie Sheen alright.


----------



## Scruffy

Got a haircut today:













and of course, get to the choppa, nao!


----------



## Kohtumine

What the hell am I doing here.

I hate myself now.


----------



## Ninja

Groovy pics in the back there Sheenster.

Tlatoani. No.


----------



## thehigher

This is my infj friend to the left and his istj friend to the right.


----------



## thehigher

That's my intp on the right


----------



## jochris

Me with one of my closest friends during a pub quiz.









In London with a couple of friends (I'm on the far right). I'm with friends but you can still tell I'm slightly withdrawn - INTPness!









Most recent photos (the others were from spring this year), took these last night. My hair had once again grown long enough to be put up with only a pencil, so I got excited and had it up that way for about an hour. When I took the pencil out, my hair had become somewhat wavy so I took pictures of it. :laughing:


----------



## Mikbert

jochris said:


> Me with one of my closest friends during a pub quiz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In London with a couple of friends (I'm on the far right). I'm with friends but you can still tell I'm slightly withdrawn - INTPness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most recent photos (the others were from spring this year), took these last night. My hair had once again grown long enough to be put up with only a pencil, so I got excited and had it up that way for about an hour. When I took the pencil out, my hair had become somewhat wavy so I took pictures of it. :laughing:



You look absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## jochris

Mikbert said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous.


Aw, thanks. :happy:


----------



## Mikbert

jochris said:


> Aw, thanks. :happy:



Meh, just telling the truth. I know a woman like you don't want to be judged upon your judgement but by the great mind you possess. Anyways, I just had to say it :crazy:


----------



## knght990

I agree, you are quite cute.


----------



## pianopraze

Mikbert said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous.


+1


----------



## sartreality

Me, this past May...










This was taken of me in Montréal in April...










...and this is me with pink hair, last October


----------



## Liontiger

Clearly thehigher's friend and jochris are reinforcing the fact that INTP females are just naturally gorgeous.

Here's me. I just took this photo now with my camara. People say I look a little stiff, but I don't know what they're talking about.








Don't worry. I realize that wasn't funny :laughing:


----------



## Jack Rabid

Not very pretty.. I know..


----------



## moon

Pretty is subjective


----------



## Arioche

I have nothing to do, so I decided to take a picture of myself on my webcam. :3










Yes, I know I look high (and I just noticed my bottom lip is torn). It's 3:55 in the morning so be gentle. >_<


----------



## pianopraze

you look bored.. and pretty roud:


----------



## Arioche

pianopraze said:


> you look bored.. and pretty roud:


Aw you flatter me. :blushed:
And that's my "I'm not bored so I will try my best not to look bored" face. I guess it's failing miserably. xD


----------



## pianopraze

Arioche said:


> Aw you flatter me. :blushed:
> And that's my "I'm not bored so I will try my best not to look bored" face. I guess it's failing miserably. xD


No flattery. Merely an honest heart-felt compliment.
*hugz*


----------



## WolfStar

*Me*

View attachment 296


Whoo! One picture from a bunch in a fun night. 

EDIT: Hm, you gotta click on it 'cus it's a thumbnail. Dunno why it did that, maybe 'cus it's such a big size.


----------



## moon

You look to be in a great deal of pain.


----------



## pianopraze

moon said:


> You look to be in a great deal of pain.


+1

are you turning into a wolf or something? that would be fun...


----------



## WolfStar

pianopraze said:


> +1
> 
> are you turning into a wolf or something? that would be fun...


...that'd be frickin' awesome! Though I'm not a furry. >.>

And nah, I was trying to be angry scream. Pain!? Nooooo! XD


----------



## Selene

WolfStar said:


> ...that'd be frickin' awesome! Though I'm not a furry. >.>
> 
> And nah, I was trying to be angry scream. Pain!? Nooooo! XD


It starts at the chin...and then it spreads!! :shocked:


----------



## WolfStar

Selene said:


> It starts at the chin...and then it spreads!! :shocked:


..........hahahaha! It took me a minute to get what you meant. XD


----------



## BioVariant

View attachment 302

Here is my contribution!




wow they came out really small?why is that??


----------



## 480

Thumbnailed... they can be clicked on for a... slightly larger version.


----------



## BioVariant

Is there anyway to make them not thumbnaild? :mellow:


----------



## 480

I've noticed some folks from across the pond, one British and now two Sheilas all had thumbnails. I'd suspect you're all using something we're not here in the States.

Can you upload the photos to Photobucket and link them in that way?


----------



## Ćerulean

imageshack always works wonders for me. 
http://www.imageshack.us/

After you browse which picture you want, you have the option of resizing it and so forth. And once the picture uploads, I just copy and paste the "Hotlink for Forums" link when I'm posting a reply.


----------



## Sunless

I was going through my old desktop files and found a bunch of old pics. I thought id share 




























My book collection.. love of my life, fire of my loins.














































Bunnies made from paper scraps make the best companions on a lonely night.



















Car of my dreams












Thats a silly poem i didnt even remember writing.. apparently i did so during a messenger conversation with an ex, and then he sent me the file because it was on my received folder :tongue:


----------



## Viktoria2

Sunless said:


> I was going through my old desktop files and found a bunch of old pics. I thought id share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My book collection.. love of my life, fire of my loins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunnies made from paper scraps make the best companions on a lonely night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car of my dreams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a silly poem i didnt even remember writing.. apparently i did so during a messenger conversation with an ex, and then he sent me the file because it was on my received folder :tongue:


*You're so pretty! I love the curls. *


----------



## Sunless

Thanks viktoria! :blushed:


----------



## skycloud86

Pictures of myself that I took when taking photographs of the local park a few days ago -


----------



## Femme

Sunless said:


> .


Let me get this straight... you like _Dilbert_, _Naked Lunch_... AND you're quoting Nabokov?

*hugs you*


----------



## Sunless

intpfemme said:


> Let me get this straight... you like _Dilbert_, _Naked Lunch_... AND you're quoting Nabokov?
> 
> *hugs you*


*dies of pure love*


----------



## BioVariant

hopefully this works


----------



## 480

BioVariant said:


> hopefully this works


You're really cute.


----------



## BioVariant

thanx grim..supposedly I have to have 10 or more posts before I can put any more pics up... so i better get posting!! :tongue:


----------



## WolfStar

@Sunless and @BioVarian: Good lookin', if I do say so myself!

@skycloud86: Aaaah, just couldn't shake the iPod for the photo, could yah. ;D


----------



## 480

BioVariant said:


> thanx grim..supposedly I have to have 10 or more posts before I can put any more pics up... so i better get posting!! :tongue:


Oh... it did work... at first I didnt see anything and the you're cute comment was a joke.


That being said... eh... I'd recommend you to a friend. :tongue:


----------



## BioVariant

Lol :tongue:... yeah at first it didnt work, so I persisted!! 
(10th post..now I can officially start SPAMMING!!!!! - Sif!!)


----------



## Sunless

Thanks Wolfstar! roud:


----------



## skycloud86

WolfStar said:


> @skycloud86: Aaaah, just couldn't shake the iPod for the photo, could yah. ;D


I wanted to take the pictures of myself quickly, unlike the ones I took of the park itself, because there were other people around and I didn't want to look like a strange person taking pictures of himself in public for no obvious reason,.


----------



## WolfStar

skycloud86 said:


> I wanted to take the pictures of myself quickly, unlike the ones I took of the park itself, because there were other people around and I didn't want to look like a strange person taking pictures of himself in public for no obvious reason,.


Oh pshaw on what people think. :tongue:


----------



## TreeBob

intpfemme said:


> Let me get this straight... you like _Dilbert_, _Naked Lunch_... AND you're quoting Nabokov?
> 
> *hugs you*


All I could look at was her and the Bug


----------



## OrangeAppled

sartreality said:


>


It's so awesome that you had pink hair! :laughing:


----------



## Sunless

TreeBob said:


> All I could look at was her and the Bug


:bored: and we thought you had Se! shame on you Bob! shame on you!


----------



## TreeBob

Sunless said:


> :bored: and we thought you had Se! shame on you Bob! shame on you!


That is Se at it's finest. I saw the things I liked.


----------



## Sunless

awwww <3 :blushed:


----------



## Scruffy

Time for some less boring photos:

My hospital trip:









Bowling:
1.








2.









Cocaine's a hell of a drug:


----------



## WolfStar

I see something green coming out of your pants in the last one. I am very scared now.


----------



## Scruffy

Yeah, its a limegreen hairpiece.


----------



## WolfStar

Sheenster said:


> Yeah, its a limegreen hairpiece.


Sweet. What happened to get you in the hospital?


----------



## Scruffy

From the close call thread:



> I almost had my danger zone area mutilated by a garden dirt turner.
> 
> I was hurdling, I slipped, and fell into a good ol' fashioned dirt turner (circular pitchfork). Tore my groin area ligament in my left leg and got 3 deep puncture wounds all around my "OH GOD NO" area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still hurdle.


----------



## WolfStar

Sheenster said:


> From the close call thread:


...ooooooooooow. >.>


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless

hellooooooo there


----------



## Selene

Sheenster said:


> From the close call thread:


Owww...f***. "Puncture"? [twitch]


----------



## Scruffy

Pretty much being stabbed by a blunt object.


----------



## Sunless

:sad: poor wangy


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless

yeah, that is bad. i looked at the pic and thought you were shitting blood or something


----------



## Viktoria2

Seducer of the Homeless said:


> hellooooooo there


*You are adorable. Seriously. *


----------



## Liontiger

Sheenster said:


> I almost had my danger zone area mutilated by a garden dirt turner.
> 
> I was hurdling, I slipped, and fell into a good ol' fashioned dirt turner (circular pitchfork). Tore my groin area ligament in my left leg and got 3 deep puncture wounds all around my "OH GOD NO" area.
> 
> 
> 
> I still hurdle.


 
Yay hurdling! I always said that you're not a true hurdler until you've shed blood :laughing:


----------



## Ninja

Ok, well stopping WoW is a direction in the win. That's my point  And you said you have started that.. and that's good. You may feel like nothing is going well for you in the real world.. and you can log in to middle earth, the snowy realm or wherever the F and be cool.. well that's escapism, and it's fine in doses! It's fine! But not if it's hindering real life progress. Failure!? You made all those things happen, even if you don't see them regularly.. would you have rather not had a son to begin with!? exactly, you love him.. I don't have a gf or a son. I'd like the first more than the second.. but this isn't about me. Actually, I really don't care all that much if you stop playing wow.. I just personally don't care about it, or see that world as relevant or holding as many beneficial opportunities as in the real world.. if I were to put the same amount of time and effort into it. I don't know what nor where your skills lie.. but I'm sure you have them, and I'm sure you know how to put it to good use. You do it! And stop calling yourself a failure.. let me do that to you! and if I do.. you slap the F out of me because that's disrespectful!  Picture time.


----------



## WolfStar

pianopraze said:


> no, I have a son that lives with his mom 10 months out of the year, a girlfriend who left me yet again - actually it was mutual, and a big lonely house with just me in it...
> 
> ... i'm a pathetic failure


No, you really aren't man. Just try to relax and not get overwhelmed. One thing at a time.


----------



## Kastor

Kastor said:


> I'll post 'em here, too~
> 
> Kat on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> Kat2 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


 Er, my hair's quite a bit longer now, actually. Growing it out for cosplay.


----------



## pianopraze

Kastor said:


> Er, my hair's quite a bit longer now, actually. Growing it out for cosplay.


You've got one of those classic faces and pretty eyes.

You kinda look like devildoll on here


----------



## Kastor

pianopraze said:


> You've got one of those classic faces and pretty eyes.
> 
> You kinda look like devildoll on here


Ah, thank you ^////^; I’ve got INFP face XD –thumbs up-
And who’s that?


----------



## ape

pianopraze said:


> no, I have a son that lives with his mom 10 months out of the year, a girlfriend who left me yet again - actually it was mutual, and a big lonely house with just me in it...
> 
> ... i'm a pathetic failure


How so a failure?

In the world of Nature (where we belong) the only failures are those that never get to breed, those that die of hunger and those that die by predator.

If you have suffered none of the above fates, you are by Natural Law of Apes, a non failure.

Chin up

The glass is always half full


----------



## snail

...and you're a very compassionate person, too, so by snail's law of love, you are not a failure. You win from both ends.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pianopraze

Kastor said:


> Ah, thank you ^////^; I’ve got INFP face XD –thumbs up-
> And who’s that?


look earlier in the thread.. shes a red head, but similar look...


----------



## Selene

And by Snell's law, you can calculate the angle of refraction of propagating waves through a medium.


----------



## sunshine

So. I'm debating changing my Facebook picture (like I do every other day, lol), but I can't decide between these two from March:


















I'm fairly sure the second one has already been my profile pic before, but, well, goofy faces personify me so well. :tongue:


----------



## Eylrid

sunshine said:


> So. I'm debating changing my Facebook picture (like I do every other day, lol), but I can't decide between these two from March:
> 
> _-Pics-_
> 
> I'm fairly sure the second one has already been my profile pic before, but, well, goofy faces personify me so well. :tongue:


My vote is for the first one.


----------



## WolfStar

The forum initially didn't resize our image and I got see the hairs in your ears. o:

Go with the second.


----------



## Eylrid

Hey, Wolfstar, we posted at the same time!


----------



## sunshine

Haha, considering my ears aren't showing, that's pretty awesome. :crazy:

So one vote for each thus far. Any tiebreakers?


----------



## pianopraze

sunshine said:


> Haha, considering my ears aren't showing, that's pretty awesome. :crazy:
> 
> So one vote for each thus far. Any tiebreakers?


I just want to play with your hair!

one has a pretty smile


----------



## WolfStar

Eylrid said:


> Hey, Wolfstar, we posted at the same time!


Yeah, true, but I"m cooler. Nanana! ;D


----------



## sunshine

pianopraze said:


> I just want to play with your hair!
> 
> one has a pretty smile


Haha, if we ever manage to be in the same city at the same time, we'll meet up so you can do just that; my hair is not public domain, but friends can use it as a cat toy if they so wish. :tongue:

Sanku. :happy:

So it's leaning towad numero uno ahora?


----------



## pianopraze

sunshine said:


> Haha, if we ever manage to be in the same city at the same time, we'll meet up so you can do just that; my hair is not public domain, but friends can use it as a cat toy if they so wish. :tongue:
> 
> Sanku. :happy:
> 
> So it's leaning towad numero uno ahora?


you always make me smile... i know i've mentioned it a thousand times but... thank you.


----------



## sunshine

pianopraze said:


> you always make me smile... i know i've mentioned it a thousand times but... thank you.


I'm glad to hear that. You deserve to smile, and I like helping smile-deserving folks like yourself to reach their smiling goals. :tongue: roud:


----------



## knght990

the second one


----------



## Yellow bird

pianopraze said:


> WoW of course...
> 
> I quit cold turkey for a few months... I'm getting the shakes to go back.



um, i want to play WoW now roud:


----------



## pianopraze

Yellow bird said:


> um, i want to play WoW now roud:


:tongue:
actually it's been a year... time slips by faster when you get older lol...


----------



## Scruffy

Turned 18 today.

Hell yeah motherfucker.


----------



## Kokos

I had that one for my 18's too ! 

Congrats man ! now you can go to jail !!


----------



## sunshine

knght990 said:


> the second one


Gah, now it's tied! T_T


----------



## Yellow bird

Sheenster said:


> Turned 18 today.
> 
> Hell yeah motherfucker.


Woooo!

I turn eighteen in two days. :laughing:


----------



## Selene

Sheenster said:


> Turned 18 today.
> 
> Hell yeah motherfucker.


Is that a box of Cheerios I see in the background?


----------



## Ćerulean

Selene said:


> Is that a box of Cheerios I see in the background?


How Sensor of you :happy:


----------



## SUPERJERKASS

the mans gotta eat right,


----------



## SUPERJERKASS




----------



## Scruffy

Is that a chew bottle?


----------



## SUPERJERKASS

Sheenster said:


> Is that a chew bottle?



nope just water. i never could chew or dip i puke almost the instant i smell the shit.


----------



## PineCone

Sunshine - the first pic.

TJA - you're good lookin'


----------



## PeacePassion

it's been awhile, so... i've been looking pissed off in every picture i try to take lately. this one has a half smile at least... :wink:


----------



## SUPERJERKASS

me and my son winter in indiana


----------



## PineCone

Cute kid!!!! - Got you wrapped around his little finger, eh?


----------



## de l'eau salée

Secret Agent Batissimo wanted to get in the picture too roud:.


----------



## SUPERJERKASS

PineCone said:


> Cute kid!!!! - Got you wrapped around his little finger, eh?


Hells yea he is the most amazing Kid(I almost said thing) ever. Definitely wrapped for life that lil man is a blast too.:crazy:


----------



## WolfXC

this is my little INFP duckgirl




my ESTP "friend" and me... guess who am i... lol (-.-')




all of this in an abandoned house were fixing


----------



## WolfXC

btw people! if youre thinking about come to live here in Vigo i know about a extremely cheap and cute house near of mine!



after-before effect (youll never know how hard it was to clean lool)



the ones who (NOT) did the good work (i did it all myself, bastards ¬¬)

from left to right: an INFJ friend, some INFP reading duck we found there, and some ESTP that pretends he was the one who cleaned the room (he just wet the ground)



weve cleaned that secret house to hide ourselves from the extraterrestrial ducks are planning to invade the earth




and to show you how terrible they are, here is one of them intimidating to death her little bird prey with her duck laser look



and here is the result of our experiments with extraterrestrial ducks, were creating a new breed, even more lethal at playing poker, that will defend us from the extraterrestrials




fucking creepy, right?
but if all goes wrong, i know the door to the underground HxCx land...




life is like a breakdown... so predictable...

trun-trun-trun
000-000-000


----------



## sunshine

I'm such a camera whore, haha. :tongue: Yesterday I put my hair into what I call my "Pentecostal poof" (if you've ever known many members of a Pentecostal church, you know what I'm talking about, lol). It looked a little cooler than usual, so naturally, I took pics!


----------



## SUPERJERKASS

Sunshine you are a very Pretty Lady:blushed:.. tehee


----------



## pianopraze

WolfXC said:


> and here is the result of our experiments with extraterrestrial ducks, were creating a new breed, even more lethal at playing poker, that will defend us from the extraterrestrials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucking creepy, right?


does this mean your ducky is pregnant and your going to be a daddy?

this would explain a lot of the things you were saying in other posts.... hormones during pregnancy can drinve some women nearly crazy...


----------



## SUPERJERKASS

Me is Iraq in 2005 I Had a good time in the desert. playing with a bearded Dragon, he wacked the shit out of my arm when i pulled him out of the hole he was hiding.


----------



## WolfXC

pianopraze said:


> does this mean your ducky is pregnant and your going to be a daddy?
> 
> this would explain a lot of the things you were saying in other posts.... hormones during pregnancy can drinve some women nearly crazy...



yes, she is, and the girl will be born in just 2 months

nope, ironically, she calmed down A LOOOT during her pregnancy


----------



## Kevinaswell

I just realized I don't think any of you people here have any clue whatsoever at all what I look like, minus perhaps my malnutrition'ed legs in my profile picture.

Well here ya go, if anyone was curious.










 Fuck winter


----------



## Ćerulean

Kevinaswell said:


>



Ollllllllllld. Also, tell me that's not your stoned face. :bored:


----------



## Kevinaswell

I posted that shit before?

Ha jaykay I take it back, then.

And no, that's my "Damn I just got out of robotics and I'm really not liking how I'm just sitting here waiting on my laptop for like thirty minutes before I can fucking go home." face.

EDIT: P.s. you got a good memory!


----------



## WolfXC

Kevinaswell said:


> I just realized I don't think any of you people here have any clue whatsoever at all what I look like, minus perhaps my malnutrition'ed legs in my profile picture.
> 
> Well here ya go, if anyone was curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck winter



oh shit!
i thought you were a white brain before a black background! :sad:


----------



## Kevinaswell

I know, it's pretty tricky to detect.

But I really DO have a physical body that's relevant to the real world!

So....weird....

Look! Here is that same physical body wasted and with bitches:










What *KevintheINTP!* was thinking: "This is fucked up I'm all wasted here with these screeching bitches that are funny because they're so ridiculous and now people are all drunk trying to snap pictures of me. Fucking cool. At least Jess is here, and I can look all pimp shit cuz she likes to do black guys and that's COOL. Why is there a titty in my hand instead of a booze cup, what is this? What the fuck time is it?"


----------



## Yellow bird

Eh.


----------



## Loke

Uh, yeah, thats generally how I look when walking out the door these days. I've got long ass hair, but you can only tell from behind now. Sorry bout the crappy camera


----------



## Ćerulean

I wish my hair was still around that length :sad: How long have you been growing it out?


----------



## Loke

4 years or something. It's as long as it gets, an inch or so above my bellybutton, a bit longer on the back.


----------



## Femme

*Tea= <3*

What's important... is that I'm smiling deep inside. I'm used to being on the other end of the camera.


















*hides in her spaceship*


----------



## Robatix

@ intpfemme: Your spaceship has hardwood floors? Very nice.


----------



## thehigher

intpfemme said:


> What's important... is that I'm smiling deep inside. I'm used to being on the other end of the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hides in her spaceship*







*knocks on spaceship*


----------



## Lyonessian

Whoa, femme. Just whoa.


----------



## Kokos

yo


----------



## Femme

Robatix said:


> @ intpfemme: Your spaceship has hardwood floors? Very nice.


It has peach wallpaper and kick and crown moldings, as well. roud:


----------



## slowriot




----------



## Verdant Hollow

> Sorry about the picture, but the lighting is poor in this room and my camera is bad.
> 
> Right now I have a beard, which comes and goes.
> 
> [X]
> 
> A more serious/stern/questioning look:
> 
> [X]
> 
> Here's a picture from a couple of months ago, before the beard. Now with more light, same crap camera:
> 
> [X]


Sorry guys, had to take down my pictures. It's a public forum. I hope you understand.

Don't worry though, I'll come back with better pictures, with something more than a webcam, so you can actually see my face


----------



## Lyonessian

I think I haven't posted this one here just yet. Boo.


----------



## WolfXC

Lyonessian said:


> I think I haven't posted this one here just yet. Boo.


your avatar image... isnt it vivec...?


----------



## Lyonessian

WolfXC said:


> your avatar image... isnt it vivec...?


Indeed, good sir. A comfy place. :laughing:


----------



## sunshine

Lyonessian said:


> I think I haven't posted this one here just yet. Boo.


Dude, I like your lips!


----------



## Lyonessian

sunshine said:


> Dude, I like your lips!


Thanks for that. roud: I don't like them myself LOL


----------



## sunshine

Lyonessian said:


> Thanks for that. roud: I don't like them myself LOL


Lol, I guarantee one day you'll get a girlfriend who thinks they're fantastic, and you'll change your mind about that. :tongue:


----------



## jochris

Quite funny ones. :laughing: Found these from a few days after new year's 2009.









Trying to smile before making the PC video. :happy:


----------



## sunshine

jochris said:


> Quite funny ones. :laughing: Found these from a few days after new year's 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to smile before making the PC video. :happy:


Heehee, totally like me and my friends!  Very pretty too, milady!


----------



## WolfXC

Lyonessian said:


> Indeed, good sir. A comfy place. :laughing:


Here is Wolfgang Blaidd... bard khaajit from pelagiads thieves guild

OH MY FUCHING DOG
i love that game
my fav


----------



## Fanille

Me at a water park in Virginia Beach . . .


----------



## Scruffy

Looks like you're having TOO much fun!


----------



## shygirl

Me being incredibly girly. Taken 08/20/09 (So yeah, last month.)
The phone is from Dream Phone, that really girl game from the 90s. I had moved back to my parents I think the day of or the day before this was taken and my sister and I were going through some of our old things for memory sake.


----------



## thehigher

I'm wondering if this was candid or if you posed.


----------



## shygirl

thehigher said:


> I'm wondering if this was candid or if you posed.


I totally posed:
This photo is so unlike me.
Look at the file! It's on the skin side of my thumb.


----------



## thehigher

lol. I keed. I was just thinking it would be funny if it was candid.


----------



## WickedQueen

Decon said:


>


Gorgeous! roud:


----------



## ThatSteveDude

Whatever. Here's my FB photo.












Nothing really too special to look at, haha.


----------



## skycloud86

Took some pictures in my local park again. I would be smiling, but I couldn't smile without thinking it looked fake.


----------



## shygirl

skycloud86 said:


> I couldn't smile without thinking it looked fake.


Haha! I wonder if that's a I thing...


----------



## jochris

One of the many strange things Brian (*InvisibleJim*) gets up to.


----------



## InvisibleJim

jochris said:


> One of the many strange things Brian (*InvisibleJim*) gets up to.


Weaksauce revenge post!


----------



## jochris

InvisibleJim said:


> Weaksauce revenge post!


:shocked: How dare you!


----------



## knght990

I was going to reply to the guys losing their minds to pretty girls thread, but then i saw this one and i forgot what i was going to post. I think i'll just stare at....um.....jim's photo. thx jim, so how bout them yanks.....


----------



## char1es

me...


----------



## Eylrid

> Enneagram Possibilities: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 7, 8, 9


:laughing:

I love it!


----------



## Scruffy

Anyone need tickets....




To the gun show!?


----------



## WolfXC

Scruffy said:


> Anyone need tickets....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the gun show!?


wanna start a competition? >>


----------



## Scruffy

Lez do it.


----------



## WolfXC

Scruffy said:


> Lez do it.


riiight...:mellow:


OK GIIIRLS! CMON!
I WANNA C THOSE MUSCULES!


----------



## 480

I'll be type 3 meat-head for a moment... what the hell.


----------



## jochris

*Does not like muscles and is usually turned off by them* So I can't judge. roud:


----------



## WolfXC

jochris said:


> *Does not like muscles and is usually turned off by them* So I can't judge. roud:


hahah yeah join the club... lets sit, watch and laugh


----------



## 480

jochris said:


> *Does not like muscles and is usually turned off by them* So I can't judge. roud:


I'm not looking for compliments... this is really out of character for me as I generally wear clothes that conceal my shape.

This was an attempt at being silly and stepping outside my zone.


----------



## Scruffy

Mang, I love you Grim.


----------



## Ninja

kk 4 u


----------



## Femme

There should be a separate thread for The Gun Show.

:wink:


----------



## skycloud86

My many faces -


----------



## skycloud86

I took some more pictures in the park. This area can be beautiful in the late summer evenings.


----------



## Viktoria2




----------



## Ćerulean

Viktoria said:


>


I agree. The 1000th post should be something fantastic looking.


----------



## Scruffy

Yeah sorry, she beat me to it.


----------



## Femme

Sorry to break it to you, Res, but Viktoria's post is #1001.

Although, the 1001th post is always more fantastic than the 1000th. Everyone knows that.




Edit-- Nevermind, then.

*scurries away*


----------



## skycloud86

intpfemme said:


> Sorry to break it to, Res, but Viktoria's post is #1001.
> 
> Although, the 1001th post is always more fantastic than the 1000th. Everyone knows that.


They mean it's the 1000th posted after the OP, not the 1000th posted in the thread. I do agree that the 1001st is more fantastic than the 1000th.:happy:


----------



## Viktoria2

intpfemme said:


> Sorry to break it to, Res, but Viktoria's post is #1001.
> 
> Although, the 1001th post is always more fantastic than the 1000th. Everyone knows that.


*Aww, thanks guys. roud:*


----------



## Ćerulean

intpfemme said:


> Sorry to break it to you, Res, but Viktoria's post is #1001.
> 
> Although, the 1001th post is always more fantastic than the 1000th. Everyone knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit-- Nevermind, then.
> 
> *scurries away*


Party pooper. :bored:


----------



## Fanille

Gun show? Count me in! :laughing:


----------



## WickedQueen

Three years ago, at a friend's house. My friends dressed me up, they said they wanna make me looks like a bitch.












Last year, with my ex (INTJ) at a culture exhibition.











Last month, with my college friends at a friend's wedding party.











Two days ago, with my elementary school friends.












.


----------



## addle1618

WickedQueen is no bluff :wink:


----------



## SUPERJERKASS

Fun by the ocean








Feelin sexy on the Hunting island Light House








This tree looks like a dick...eeeewwwwwwww


----------



## Legionnaire

Might not be able to see my profile photo well so I'll make it bigger (that sounds dirty in light of previous posters last pic).










Just being weird in these shots.

Had this one edited when my hair was long....I somewhat miss my long hair.


----------



## Mikbert

SUPERJERKASS said:


> Feelin sexy on the Hunting island Light House



Hahaha, rawr! :wink::crazy: I would do you.

What's that tattoo you have on the leg btw?


----------



## SUPERJERKASS

its my moto tat. 
USMC
OIF 3 (operation Iraq Freedom 3 det)


----------



## entperson

Kinda blurry picture but whatever haha









Me and my ENFP friend Stu at the one and only Death Valley Tiger Stadium.


----------



## SUPERJERKASS

entperson said:


> Kinda blurry picture but whatever haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my ENFP friend Stu at the one and only Death Valley Tiger Stadium.


you are very cute:laughing:


----------



## 1057

*hai guyz*











awkward :mellow:


----------



## moon

Regan!!!!!!! I always wondered what you looked like :> So gorgeous!


----------



## 1057

not quite as gorgeous as you! 
heh, thanks though


----------



## Femme

I agree with Moon. :laughing:

You look somewhat like Veronica, from The Archies.


----------



## Eylrid

Regan said:


> awkward :mellow:


Your avatar pic goes well with that pic ^.



moon said:


> Regan!!!!!!! I always wondered what you looked like :> So gorgeous!


I third that.


----------



## 1057

Eylrid said:


> Your avatar pic goes well with that pic ^.
> 
> 
> 
> I third that.


 thank you


----------



## jochris

From the animal-themed house party I went to about a day ago. :happy: I went for the simplest costume I could find.









AND... Brian (*InvisibleJim*) might want to learn to remember to turn off the webcam before falling asleep. :laughing:


----------



## starri

jochris said:


> From the animal-themed house party I went to about a day ago. :happy: I went for the simplest costume I could find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND... Brian (*InvisibleJim*) might want to learn to remember to turn off the webcam before falling asleep. :laughing:


HA HA HA HA HA~!

Cool pic of you both :happy:


----------



## InvisibleJim

jochris said:


> AND... Brian (*InvisibleJim*) might want to learn to remember to turn off the webcam before falling asleep. :laughing:


I'm not thanking you for that post. :tongue:


----------



## Fanille

Who's the blonde in the corner? :crazy:

And don't feel too bad, Jim; people have done more ridiculous things in front of a camera than fall asleep.


----------



## de l'eau salée

I love your ears, Jochris . They actually look like they could be real, haha.









Here is me a couple weeks ago, bored.


----------



## SUPERJERKASS

Ninja said:


> kk 4 u


your finger is really really long it may be taller than your bicep. just an observation


----------



## Norway88ESTP

Ohhh yea :tongue:.....


----------



## Ninja

Super, Yes, I agree that I have long fingers. The better to grip with, and carry multiple plastic grocery bags at once.


----------



## Eylrid

Norway88ESTP said:


> Ohhh yea :tongue:.....


Wow! Quite the picture!


----------



## ster

Hi good people,
I haven't really been on here long enough to qualify for posting photos ..  
but I there's an ISFP shortage here so I thought I'd show you all what one looks like. haha!
Ya'll look SUPAAA btw.  
















-Ster


----------



## alphasnk

Hey guys ! 

Here's what a stoned ENFP can be lol 

That's my first half an hour here, and i feel like, dude i wanna have habits here 

I hope you'll like it !

I EDIT THIS: Ster, i love your Chinchilla! I miss mine :/

Flo


----------



## Eylrid

ster said:


> Hi good people,
> I haven't really been on here long enough to qualify for posting photos ..
> but I there's an ISFP shortage here so I thought I'd show you all what one looks like. haha!
> Ya'll look SUPAAA btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ster


I have an ISFP sister-in-law. She's pretty cool.


----------



## Starflakes

ster said:


> Hi good people,
> I haven't really been on here long enough to qualify for posting photos ..
> but I there's an ISFP shortage here so I thought I'd show you all what one looks like. haha!
> Ya'll look SUPAAA btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ster


Aw! You're cute!


----------



## sunshine

I go to a lot of renaissance fairs so I finally broke down and bought a dress...


----------



## Nightriser

That's awesome. I've always wanted to go to one. :blushed:
I even considered joining the SCA.


----------



## Verdant Hollow

Yay! Sunshine is back from the fake 15th century! :laughing:


----------



## alphasnk

Hahaha  cool stuff around! 

This forum seems so cool  glad i joined!


----------



## sunshine

Nightriser said:


> That's awesome. I've always wanted to go to one. :blushed:
> I even considered joining the SCA.


I totally thought about that too, lol!

There's probably a renfest near you at some point during the year. Ours is in April, and this coming weekend I'm going to one that's about four hours away (I'm visiting a friend's hometown).


----------



## SUPERJERKASS

Michigan is having a huge ren fest right now.


----------



## thehigher




----------



## Ninja

The higher, if I were gay I'd drool over you. But I'm not. Digital Rebel. 

I'm reading a womens in art history book called reclaiming female agency. The previous owner underlined parts, and that's what I'm reading. Reading 20 pages pshht, yah right.


----------



## Galaris

*points of view*

I've always liked photography, but people say me that I'm not... perfect, at photography They find my perspective as something meaningless, I guess. But I really like the pics I get and really don't care about what they say:tongue:
I'll copy the links from my DA 'cause the pics are in the camera and I'd have to take the camera and... anyway, I'll copy&paste the links








The last one I submited to my DA, candies *¬*









Taken at my bf's, I really liked how the sky looked blue and the house so dark inside-omg I already know my english is horrible:sad:-.









Taken in Hungary, I've got one better.









Thiiiiis!! I LOVE it!









And this one which I love tooroud:









A cat that has a really long story n.n That's him, my arm and a box which contained strawberries months ago.









Him again:laughing:









Sunset at Vigo's Praia da Fonte.









After a hard day...









Cloudy day in Asturias.








Sanabria lake:tongue:









Some lake at Hungary. There the lake was more beautiful, but I really like the pic.
I've wanted to submit 2 pics more but I cannot:blushed:
So... I'd have to go to bed.


----------



## thehigher

Ninja said:


> The higher, if I were gay I'd drool over you. But I'm not. Digital Rebel.
> 
> I'm reading a womens in art history book called reclaiming female agency. The previous owner underlined parts, and that's what I'm reading. Reading 20 pages pshht, yah right.


THAT'S EXACTLY what my best friend who's an infj said about that picture. THANKS!


----------



## HollyGolightly

*DORK*
:laughing:​


----------



## HollyGolightly

Just wanted to add, thehigher, that picture is really sweet


----------



## Ninja

roflomghollyhawt!


----------



## Unsung

HollyGolightly said:


> *DORK*
> :laughing:​


why such a lonely mood :sad: u just made hundreds of people smile with that picture :laughing: its so cute n silly roud:. every1 on this forum is beautiful :shocked: *hides*


----------



## thehigher

HollyGolightly said:


> Just wanted to add, thehigher, that picture is really sweet


Thanks . I like your eyes ms!


----------



## EmpathicSoul




----------



## skycloud86

Thought I would take a picture with my glasses on for a change.


----------



## Unsung

when i had long hair ;<

















its growing!


----------



## Stoic

>.>


----------



## jochris

Unsung said:


> when i had long hair ;<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its growing!


Woo a Brit! :happy:
You should grow your hair out. roud:


----------



## Unsung

roud: cheer for brits!

aww thanks. u like it better longer? i am growing it maybe, idk. maybe those scientists should invent something to make hair grow faster!


----------



## jochris

Unsung said:


> roud: cheer for brits!
> 
> aww thanks. u like it better longer? i am growing it maybe, idk. maybe those scientists should invent something to make hair grow faster!


Yeah, it definitely looks better longer! :happy:


----------



## Robatix

intpfemme said:


> It has peach wallpaper and kick and crown moldings, as well. roud:


But if you put up wallpaper, how do you reach the maintenance access panels? I think somebody's telling a fib.


----------



## Galaris

Oh God, I don't know if I have to post my photos here or in the other post!

































Slipknot days XDD


----------



## Unsung

Galaris said:


> Oh God, I don't know if I have to post my photos here or in the other post!


post them here if you like to talk about them :laughing: here is fine roud:


----------



## squealo

Hello!


----------



## Unsung

Galaris said:


> Oh God, I don't know if I have to post my photos here or in the other post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slipknot days XDD


u r kool :happy: slipknot days ftw roud: loved vol 3 album. i always like a rock chicks dress sense.


----------



## squealo

I like your socks!


----------



## Ninja

Halloween house ninja, get some.


----------



## entperson

Ninja, you probably shouldn't have taken that picture in front of that particular chair :shocked::laughing:


----------



## Ninja

What chair, Ooooooooooooooooooo....... k


----------



## Robatix

Get some, Ninja? Get some of what? *wiggles eyebrows*


----------



## HollyGolightly

Ninja said:


> Halloween house ninja, get some.


Hahahaha :laughing:
This really you?


----------



## Ninja

Yup izme, and proof with another, all in the pre dred days. 
Robatix, Whatever you want! mm! :tongue:


----------



## LadyAutumn

*







*​


----------



## WordNerd

LadyAutumn said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Looks like you live somewhere beautiful! Love the horse pics too


----------



## LadyAutumn

WordNerd said:


> Looks like you live somewhere beautiful! Love the horse pics too


Thank you  Top right is in the Smokies and bottom right is at an aquarium (that's my grandson beside me). The rest are all taken at home (Kentucky).


----------



## ape

squealo said:


> Hello!


Looking good, darlin'

Looking good


----------



## Ninja

Can't stop now! Vampire ninja, get some


----------



## de l'eau salée

Hehe, I love my friends... :3.
I had both of them take the MBTI test and they both got INFP, but they're wayyy more outgoing than I am.


----------



## Scruffy

This one is for all you coffee fans.









Home made chocolate expresso + steamed and frothed milk.


----------



## Kokos

Nice one ninja , i'll try to compete with you on the badass childhood costumes :










Ok; nobody believes it :sad:


----------



## Ninja

Kokos, your bad assness has nothing on me. 









nobody believes it here either


----------



## Scruffy

Here's a couple of hookah smoking pictures.


Here's me smoking it with some people.










My cat is a total bamf: (That's not my hand)


----------



## entperson

I fucking love hookah like nothing else. And that kitten, who also loves hookah.


----------



## Robatix

I'm kinda hoping Ninja will say that all these costume pictures he's posting were taken on the same day.


----------



## Ninja

They were not taken all on the same day, nor year :shocked:


----------



## Unsung

hookah ;oooo from turkey?


----------



## Scruffy

Nah, I'm from the USA, but I live in a very Middle-eastern part of my city.

It's great though!


----------



## Kokos

hookah + good whiskey + good friends to discuss stuff over until 3 am is THE thing. 

I happened to do that quite often last year, good times..


----------



## Robatix

Ninja said:


> They were not taken all on the same day, nor year :shocked:


The next time you watch Jurassic Park and you get to the scene where John Hammond slams his cane down and says "Damn," remember this.


----------



## Kastor

Here I am again. This was originally a cosplay photo for Harry Potter, but I couldn't resist fucking around with it XD;

I call it the 'Silent Hill' photo XP


----------



## Spooky

I had no idea this picture was being taken. Not really sure what I'm doing with my hand, but I swear I'm not picking my nose. Just contemplating.


----------



## 480

Here's a rare occurrence.... a maintainer in service dress.


----------



## Halla74

Me goofing off at home...









AND


----------



## Ninja

If that's goofing off. What does one call flexing their muscles I ponder.


----------



## Fanille

Halla74 said:


> Me goofing off at home...


Since we already know the answer to the question "Do you work out?", my question is, "Do you compete?"


----------



## Halla74

Ninja said:


> If that's goofing off. What does one call flexing their muscles I ponder.


I don't know. I haven't figured that out yet! :laughing:



MannyP said:


> Since we already know the answer to the question "Do you work out?", my question is, "Do you compete?"


Not yet. Been toying with the idea for a little bit, but something always seems to get in the way. I need to just make up my mind one year and do it, regardless of the outcome. What I've done thus far is simply the pursuit of a very energetic individual who found a great outlet for all his energy that doesn't have a place in the daily grind. Maybe next year. :tongue:


----------

